# Pre Ordering Snow Leopard.



## MikoMew

It says in Mac OS X - Update your new Mac with Mac OS X Snow Leopard - Apple Canada
"This program ends December 26, 2009. Your completed order form must be postmarked or faxed within 90 days of the date of your purchase of a qualifying computer or Xserve (described in this offer) or by December 26, 2009, whichever is earlier."

what is this post mark thing I do not understand, please someone explain to me.


----------



## whatiwant

MikoMew said:


> It says in Mac OS X - Update your new Mac with Mac OS X Snow Leopard - Apple Canada
> "This program ends December 26, 2009. Your completed order form must be postmarked or faxed within 90 days of the date of your purchase of a qualifying computer or Xserve (described in this offer) or by December 26, 2009, whichever is earlier."
> 
> what is this post mark thing I do not understand, please someone explain to me.


This promotion is only for if you ordered the system online. You must have proof of the delivery date of your system in order to qualify. A packing slip or the like.

Not sure about what happens if you bought in-store. Can anyone else speak to that?


----------



## The G3 Man

.


----------



## whatiwant

The G3 Man said:


> .


there you have it. no packing slips weh


----------



## MikoMew

Oh okay! DAM YOU CAN"T ORDER MORE THAN 1 SNOW LEOPARD?!


----------



## ChilBear

Ironic that the Pre Order link is broken. In Canada the Pre order is $35 but $29 US.


----------



## monokitty

ChilBear said:


> Ironic that the Pre Order link is broken. In Canada the Pre order is $35 but $29 US.


The link now works.


----------



## Chealion

MikoMew - This is only for getting the "free" (you have to pay S&H however) upgrade to Snow Leopard if you have purchased a computer since June 8th.

Additionally:



> Multiple Qualifying Computers on a Single Invoice
> 
> If you purchased multiple qualifying systems on a single invoice, you can either (1) purchase a Single-User Upgrade Kit for each qualifying product, at a cost of $9.95 (USD)*; or (2) purchase fewer Single-User Upgrade Kits and request the Right to Copy for the remaining qualifying products.


You're supposed to submit the form for each invoice for each Mac you're bringing "up to date" (aka getting the "free" upgrade if you've bought the computer since June 8th). If the computer was purchased before June 8th you're expected to buy the full version at $35 CDN if you want to upgrade to Snow Leopard.

Postmark: The date that the post office marks on the envelope when it is accepted. You can see more on Wikipedia.


----------



## MikoMew

yea i know its fore free i got my mac aug 15th so yea.. BUT ONLY ONE I wanted to get a few more so i could sell some to my friends =[


----------



## fyrefly

MikoMew said:


> yea i know its fore free i got my mac aug 15th so yea.. BUT ONLY ONE I wanted to get a few more so i could sell some to my friends =[


It would be quite illegal to order a bunch of cheap "Up to date" discs for only one qualifying system and resell them to friends.

Apple states that you can only have one $10(USD) up to date disc. Your friends can order their own Snow Leopard Update Discs for $35 CAD from Apple.


----------



## greensuperman32

I wonder if you ordered a new mac right now if it would come with a snow leopard disc or not


----------



## Harvey

Apple accepted my upgrade request online. The system was purchased in July from Carbon Computing Ottawa. I only had to provide the serial number, the store name and the date of purchase to the website. Easy.

Harvey


----------



## krs

Harvey said:


> Apple accepted my upgrade request online. The system was purchased in July from Carbon Computing Ottawa. I only had to provide the serial number, the store name and the date of purchase to the website. Easy.
> 
> Harvey


What actually showed up on line?

I bought a refurb MacBook Pro on June 18th.
When I go into the Apple store for Snow Leopard, it shows up as "Standard shipping and handling" AND free shipping at a price of $13.00.

Ships by Aug 28th.


----------



## Harvey

Apple Store
Vous trouverez la version française de ce courriel ici.

Order Acknowledgment
Hello Harvey XXXXXXX,

Thank you for shopping the Apple Online Store. We're processing your order now. Visit Order Status to view your order details and track your shipment. If you'd like to change your order, please log in to Your Account.

Best regards,
The Apple Store Team

Order Number: 
XXXXXXXXXXX

Order Date:
24 Aug, 2009

Shipment Information


We will let you know by email after each item in your order ships. If you ordered multiple items, you may receive separate shipments with no additional shipping charges.

These products are Licensed by the United States for Ultimate Destination - Canada, and may not be exported without prior written consent from Apple Canada Inc.

Delivery Note: 
All shipments except those delivered by Canada Post require a signature on receipt. The name of your carrier will be listed on your shipment notification email.

Shipping Address:
XXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXX

Order Details

Product Name


Product Number

Unit Price CAD

Qty

Subtotal

MAC OS X10.6 SNOWLEOPARD UTD FULLFIL-INT

MC204Z/A

$13.00

1

$13.00

Ships:

By August 28th


Subtotal	$13.00
G.S.T./H.S.T. $0.65
P.S.T./Q.S.T. $1.04

Total Price CAD

$14.69

Additional Information


For order status and answers to questions, please visit Customer Service online. Or call 1-800-676-2775, Mon-Fri 5 a.m. - 8 p.m., Sat-Sun 7 a.m. - 4 p.m. PT. Please have your Order Number available.

This purchase has been made under the online Canada Apple Store's terms and conditions of sale, dated as of 24 Aug, 2009.

PLEASE PRINT A COPY OF THESE TERMS FOR YOUR RECORDS AS THEY CONSTITUTE YOUR SHOPPING AGREEMENT.
Privacy Policy

If your purchase qualifies for a rebate from Apple, visit Product Promotions for claim forms and instructions.

Billing Address:
XXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXX

Purchase Order Number:
XXXXXXXXXXXXX

Delivery Time Frames

Standard Shipping:

Allow 8 business days after shipping date.

Please do not reply to this email message.
It was sent from an address that cannot accept incoming email.


You can also order from the Apple Store by calling 1-800-MY-APPLE (1-800-692-7753).
Copyright © 2007 Apple Inc. All rights reserved.


----------



## krs

I thought Snow Leopard was advertised at $US 9.95?
How does that translate into $C13.00


----------



## jamesB

krs said:


> I thought Snow Leopard was advertised at $US 9.95?
> How does that translate into $C13.00


Easy, just use the same conversion formula they used to get the US $29 upgrade converted to can $35.


----------



## monokitty

krs said:


> I thought Snow Leopard was advertised at $US 9.95?
> How does that translate into $C13.00


Beating a dead horse with this discussion. 

Apple doesn't simply convert American funds to Canadian funds based on the current exchange rate. There's more to it than that.


----------



## krs

Lars said:


> Beating a dead horse with this discussion.
> 
> Apple doesn't simply convert American funds to Canadian funds based on the current exchange rate. There's more to it than that.


I was just surprised to see $13.- pop up since all that is mentioned in this thread is $10 US.

What doesn't make sense either is the comment that the $C13 is for shipping & handling and then right below it, it states that shipping is "free".

Seem to me that Apple is becoming as sloppy as some other sites when they program their web site - nobody seems to ever check if the end result makes sense.


----------



## johnnydee

I guess you don't have to order it!
Show your displeasure with your wallet!
lol
:lmao:


----------



## Manatus

Makes sense to me, since they're talking about two different shipping costs - the customer gets free shipping, but obviously Apple still has to pay for shipping. Since it's supposed to be a "free" upgrade (i.e. the customer does not have to pay for the product itself), the price is just to cover Apple's actual costs for processing and shipping the order. So for the customer, shipping is "free" because it's already been included in the item price. I guess it's just a way to zero-out the additional shipping line item.


----------



## rgray

*Snow Leo for a buck!!!*

So let's see here..........................

Given I need iLife & iWork '09...... $99 each ($89 edu store) = $198 ($178 edu) 

Box set (full SnoLeo + iWork + iLife) = $199  .... either retail or edu 

Given what I have to buy anyway I can have a complete install version of the OS for $1 or $21 if I go through the edu store (I'm legit for it).

The crippleware SnoLeo version - which, keep in mind, is going to require me to have a valid Leopard installation every time I need to use it which in the future given the occassional need/want of a "clean" install is going to be a drag and a time leech,.......... and installs ONLY the OS - costs $35..... 

In the words of Homer, "Doh!!"

I'm ordering a 'box set'.


----------



## daniels

i pre ordered snow leopard, will it ship on the 28th?? or will it get delivered to me on the 28th??


----------



## krs

rgray said:


> So let's see here..........................
> 
> Given I need iLife & iWork '09...... $99 each ($89 edu store) = $198 ($178 edu)
> 
> Box set (full SnoLeo + iWork + iLife) = $199  .... either retail or edu
> 
> Given what I have to buy anyway I can have a complete install version of the OS for $1 or $21 if I go through the edu store (I'm legit for it).
> 
> The crippleware SnoLeo version - which, keep in mind, is going to require me to have a valid Leopard installation every time I need to use it which in the future given the occassional need/want of a "clean" install is going to be a drag and a time leech,.......... and installs ONLY the OS - costs $35.....
> 
> In the words of Homer, "Doh!!"
> 
> I'm ordering a 'box set'.


You're not really saving any money ordering the 'box set'

I bought iWorks and iLife at $C 69.- each from an Apple retailer; plus $C 35.- for the full OS is still less than $C 199.-

But your post brings up a good question.
What happens if you have to reinstall the upgrade version of Snow Leopard for any reason? Do I have to reinstall Leopard first? That would be a pain.
Do I need to reinstall T


----------



## krs

daniels said:


> i pre ordered snow leopard, will it ship on the 28th?? or will it get delivered to me on the 28th??


In both of the earlier posts it state4s "Ship BY the 28th"

To me that says it will ship on or before the 28th - so you may get it on the 28th if it ships early or after the 28th if it ships on the 28th.

Is there anything really compelling with Snow Leopard that would make people upgrade sooner rather than later?


----------



## rgray

krs said:


> .....
> Do I have to reinstall Leopard first?


That is my understanding which is also Apple 'past practice'.



krs said:


> That would be a pain.


My point exactly.................

A HUGE, HUGE pain.


----------



## krs

johnnydee said:


> I guess you don't have to order it!
> Show your displeasure with your wallet!
> lol
> :lmao:


You know - when I first read through this thread I thought - why is Apple only charging $C 35.- for a new OS?
I would have gladly paid the $C129 or $C 99 if Apple wants to give Canadians a break - after all, we're the first country with a penetration rate in the two digits.

Just really irks me if anyone expects me to pay a 30% premium because I pay with Canadian dollars - it's the principle, not the three bucks.

And showing my displeasure with my wallet?
Well, I doubt if Apple would even notice that I decided not to buy Snow Leopard.


----------



## rgray

krs said:


> Is there anything really compelling with Snow Leopard that would make people upgrade sooner rather than later?


Uhhhhh.... 

But, but.... it is the latest, newest, best-est, etc., etc., etc., etc., etc., etc., etc., etc., etc., etc., etc., etc., etc., etc., etc., etc., etc., _ad nauseum_... Isn't that enough reason for you! This is ehMac! Some of us need to be the firstest with the mostest..... It's a fix, man. Cheaper than heroine.


----------



## Benito

I just ordered the Snow Leopard Box Set. I'm looking forward to any improvements I might get with SL and with a new version of iPhoto. I'm not sure if I'll use iWork since I already have the full MS Office, but who knows, if it is better, then maybe.


----------



## benmossm

I just bought an iMac on Monday, I'm curious if it will come with snow leopard since the expected ship date is close to Friday.


----------



## ertman

krs said:


> I bought iWorks and iLife at $C 69.- each from an Apple retailer; plus $C 35.- for the full OS is still less than $C 199. T


Would you be able to share where you got iLife and iWork at such nice prices?


I also noticed that my order has already been prepared for shipment, as stated by my order status. So I wonder if it could be delivered by the 28th?


----------



## daniels

apple is getting new imac's soon.


----------



## monokitty

krs said:


> Do I have to reinstall Leopard first? That would be a pain.
> Do I need to reinstall T


No.

If you have 10.6 installed, and your OS becomes damaged/corrupted to the point where it needs to be reinstalled, the 10.6 installer will see you have 10.6 already on your drive. No need to reinstall 10.5 first. The only time you would need to install 10.5 first, is on a fresh, OS-less hard drive. _Then_, you would need to install 10.5 first, and then 10.6 thereafter.


----------



## jamesB

rgray said:


> The crippleware SnoLeo version - which, keep in mind, is going to require me to have a valid Leopard installation every time I need to use it which in the future given the occassional need/want of a "*clean" install *is going to be a drag and a time leech,.......... and installs *ONLY the OS* - costs $35.....
> 
> In the words of Homer, "Doh!!"
> 
> I'm ordering a 'box set'.


"Doh" is right on!
*Clean install = Only the OS*

also you'll find that at a later date when you need this clean install, Snow Leopard will be quite content to start the reinstall after it finds a valid install of SL.


----------



## Macinguelph

I can't remember where I read this recently, but I believe that the $35 disc is defaulted to an upgrade disc, but that through disc utility on the install disc, you can in fact opt for a clean install or an archive and install.


----------



## krs

Lars said:


> No.
> 
> If you have 10.6 installed, and your OS becomes damaged/corrupted to the point where it needs to be reinstalled, the 10.6 installer will see you have 10.6 already on your drive. No need to reinstall 10.5 first. The only time you would need to install 10.5 first, is on a fresh, OS-less hard drive. _Then_, you would need to install 10.5 first, and then 10.6 thereafter.


Thanks - that's great news!

In that case, I'll guess I'll splurge and cough up the $13.-


----------



## twolf3232

Here's a question:

Does anyone know if 10.5 will continue to be sold by resellers after Friday? Anyone know of any discounts? I'm on 10.4, I've been waiting to upgrade, but $200 for the box set just doesn't work for me.


----------



## fyrefly

Lars said:


> If you have 10.6 installed, and your OS becomes damaged/corrupted to the point where it needs to be reinstalled, the 10.6 installer will see you have 10.6 already on your drive. No need to reinstall 10.5 first. The only time you would need to install 10.5 first, is on a fresh, OS-less hard drive. _Then_, you would need to install 10.5 first, and then 10.6 thereafter.


See, that's what I thought too... but MacWorld's review states:



Macworld.com said:


> the standard version of Snow Leopard is a bootable “full install” disc that doesn’t actually check for the presence of Leopard in order to install. This also means that if, at a later time, you want to wipe your hard drive and reinstall Snow Leopard, you won’t have to first install Leopard and then run a separate Snow Leopard upgrade on top of it. (That sound you hear is a thousand IT managers sighing with relief.)


Source:
Review: Snow Leopard Review | Mac OS X - Page 1 | Macworld


----------



## monokitty

fyrefly said:


> See, that's what I thought too... but MacWorld's review states:
> 
> 
> 
> Source:
> Review: Snow Leopard Review | Mac OS X - Page 1 | Macworld


Ah.

So in that case, Apple is relying on people to be honest when purchasing the $35 of $199 box set copy of Snow Leopard.  Similarly, the single user version of Mac OS X can be installed on an infinite number of machines. People who buy the Family Pack for more money are simply being honest.


----------



## krs

So how do we know macWorld is actually correct?

I find that statement rather strange:
_the standard version of Snow Leopard is a bootable “full install” disc that doesn’t actually check for the presence of Leopard in order to install._

Isn't that true for any standard version of any previous Mac OS?
I have used a standard Tiger retail disk to bring an OS 10.2 Mac up to 10.4 without having to go through 10.3


----------



## twolf3232

krs said:


> So how do we know macWorld is actually correct?
> 
> I find that statement rather strange:
> _the standard version of Snow Leopard is a bootable “full install” disc that doesn’t actually check for the presence of Leopard in order to install._
> 
> Isn't that true for any standard version of any previous Mac OS?
> I have used a standard Tiger retail disk to bring an OS 10.2 Mac up to 10.4 without having to go through 10.3


I suppose it's because of the multitude of MS upgrade paths and releases that would check for the previous version in the retail "upgrade" box (that's usually much cheaper than the "full" version). Given the pricepoint of Snow Leopard and the statements out of Cupertino, that's certainly what I was expecting - hence my question above.


----------



## fyrefly

krs said:


> So how do we know macWorld is actually correct?


Basically the only way to know is to wait till the retail version ships to people on Friday (or people buy it on Friday) and we see if this report holds up.


----------



## satchmo

Lars said:


> Ah.
> 
> So in that case, Apple is relying on people to be honest when purchasing the $35 of $199 box set copy of Snow Leopard.  Similarly, the single user version of Mac OS X can be installed on an infinite number of machines. People who buy the Family Pack for more money are simply being honest.


Wow, that's putting a lot of faith in users. I mean $35 is a heck of a lot cheaper than $199 especially in these tight times. 

I have Tiger on my iMac, and was going to buy the Mac Box Set (or find a cheap retail Leopard and upgrade from there).


----------



## Darien Red Sox

twolf3232 said:


> I suppose it's because of the multitude of MS upgrade paths and releases that would check for the previous version in the retail "upgrade" box (that's usually much cheaper than the "full" version). Given the pricepoint of Snow Leopard and the statements out of Cupertino, that's certainly what I was expecting - hence my question above.


MS only keeps software keys on file for 30-60 days and then the software can be installed again without a problem, also if you ever forget a Windows XP key it can be found in a text file on the disk some ware (it is easy to find if I had a disk handy I would tell the exact location) this is if it is not on an ugly sticker stuck some ware on the ugly windows box.

Apples upgrade pricing is also cheaper than that of MSs which also encourages people to take the honest road, the family pack is less than two copes of the single mac package.


----------



## krs

Darien Red Sox said:


> Apples upgrade pricing is also cheaper than that of MSs which also encourages people to take the honest road, the family pack is less than two copes of the single mac package.


Exactly!
When I feel I get my money's worth I don't mind paying.
With the full version of SnowLeopard at $35.- I think I get more than my money's worth - that's why I was asking what the great new features are.
Are there any?
At $35.- one hardly expects any.

As I understand it:
Two options - full retail version that will install on any Mac that meets the requirements - $35;

Or, if you bought a Mac after a certain date, an upgrade version that requires that Leopard is installed on the Mac that you're upgrading - $13.-

Question is - if you need to reinstall the $13.- version, do you need to reinstall leopartd first?

It's pretty self evident that you don't with the retail version at $35.-

I like Lars' explanation about reinstalling the second $13.- version - makes a lot of sense to me.


----------



## ertman

I as I have been aware, the $13 and $35 version are basically the same. The person just needs to fill out the forms etc to save the extra cash. So technically they are both upgrade discs. I am hoping it turns out they are the same as the full version. Too bad the upgrade discs don't work like the MS's Vista upgrade ones where you just install it twice for the full functionality.

Since Snow Leopard is just an enhanced version of Leopard, if it cost more than the $35, I would probably just skip the upgrade. Since it is $35 I am upgrading for the hope of greater efficiency of operation etc. 

By the way when does anyone think that 10.7 is coming out? Maybe early 2011.


----------



## krs

?????????????


ertman said:


> I am hoping it turns out they are the same as the full version. Too bad the upgrade discs don't work like the MS's Vista upgrade ones where you just install it twice for the full functionality.


Mac OS upgrade disks always give you the identical and full functionality of the full retail version - the only difference is that you need to have the earlier version of the OS on the Mac you're upgrading.
Apple doesn't play all these idiotic games with umpteen versions of the OS that MS does.



> By the way when does anyone think that 10.7 is coming out? Maybe early 2011.


10.7? Does that release even have a "cat identifier" yet?


----------



## chas_m

It's awfully early to say, but I would guess that Apple will be taking a bit of a "break" after 10.6. Having gotten out an OS that is still _years_ ahead of Windows "7", there's certainly no rush for 10.7. I'd guess at _minimum_ two years from now (pointing out that the gap between 10.5 and 10.6 was just two months shy of exactly two years).

I mean, when's the outlook for Windows "8"? Given their history, I wouldn't expect to see it for another four years or so.

PS. If they were to stick to the "big cat" naming convention, let me see: they haven't used Lion, Ocelot or Cougar. After consulting Wikipedia, I learn that _Clouded Leopard_ is another "big cat" but I really can't see them using that.


----------



## krs

chas_m said:


> PS. If they were to stick to the "big cat" naming convention, let me see: they haven't used Lion, Ocelot or Cougar. After consulting Wikipedia, I learn that _Clouded Leopard_ is another "big cat" but I really can't see them using that.


"Sabretooth" was mentioned somewhere.


----------



## ertman

Well here is something kinda crappy for a pre-order.

Apparently Apple and/or myself had made a mistake on ordering snow leopard.

When ordering Snow Leopard I had selected a the family pack. After reviewing my cart with the snow leopard family pack at $59, I also decided to order iLife for my girlfriend (she currently has 06). Since I am able to order through the educational store, I ordered iLife for $89 (single pack). 

After this my cart totalled $148, I had to sign in, selected a payment etc... and I believed that from here on out that everything was fine.

Well here is big mistake on my part, I didn't really pay attention to the reciept I recieved from apple, except for checking to see if the items have already shipped. The problem is, somewhere between the verfy stage in the checkout and the reciept stage, the order was somehow changed to the single pack? Not sure how, but also my billing address was also changed, with something about "C/O Carbon Computing"?

I am sure this is mostly my fault. Either way, I had to phone them and they will have to email me a label to return it. Weird part is I was unable to cancel any items even directly after ordering it (wasn't trying to, but was not an option)... So I am now considering just going to the store for this.


----------



## Darien Red Sox

There are one or two kinks in the ordering system. I had two macs I was trying to qualify under the up to date program but the system made me do them on two different orders, at first it let me add both to my cart and then when I went to check out only one made it through the process.


----------



## jimbotelecom

*JUst got my shipping notice*

Just got my Shipping notice. They're using Purolator.
This should show up tomorrow.


I'm looking forward to putting on my Air to gain 7G of space.


----------



## daniels

all mine says is not yet shipped so im guessing mines not coming tomorrow  and i pre-ordered it on the 21st


----------



## Atroz

I pre-orderd a family pack on Monday morning and around 5:30 tonight got the shipping notice. Somebody else I know pre-ordered a couple days later and also got his notice today.


----------



## Darien Red Sox

I ordered mine on the 25th and it is still not yet shipped, hopefully it will ship soon.


----------



## daniels

wheres it shipping from??? china or the us???


----------



## jimbotelecom

daniels said:


> wheres it shipping from??? china or the us???


I'll make an assumption and say that if they're shipping via Purolator it's shipping from Canada.


----------



## Darien Red Sox

daniels said:


> wheres it shipping from??? china or the us???


All of the Apple software that I have gotten that don't come packaged with the original system have been made in the USA.


----------



## RiceBoy

For U.S. residents, Apple has stated in e-mail newsletters, and on their site, including the Online Store that of you pre-ordered by Wednesday, it would be *delivered* on Friday. In Canada, all Apple states is that it will *ship* by Friday.


----------



## krs

READ THIS !!!

before you install Snow Leopard

Snow Leopard warning: Your apps may crash - Apple 2.0 - Fortune Brainstorm Tech


----------



## krs

krs said:


> So how do we know MacWorld is actually correct?


This statement from AppleInsider says MacWorld is wrong"

_Wired also confirmed that they were able to upgrade a system directly from Tiger to Snow Leopard. *In addition, it is possible to completely erase a hard drive and install Snow Leopard without a pre-existing operating system in place*, enabling users to bypass the possible headaches of an upgrade and go with a clean install instead._


BTW - the comment refers to the $C35.-/$C13.- Snow Leopard disk - that isn't clear in the part quoted.


----------



## Macinguelph

chas_m said:


> PS. If they were to stick to the "big cat" naming convention, let me see: they haven't used Lion, Ocelot or Cougar. After consulting Wikipedia, I learn that _Clouded Leopard_ is another "big cat" but I really can't see them using that.


An OS named Cougar? May have a limited demographic appeal?


----------



## Darien Red Sox

RiceBoy said:


> For U.S. residents, Apple has stated in e-mail newsletters, and on their site, including the Online Store that of you pre-ordered by Wednesday, it would be *delivered* on Friday. In Canada, all Apple states is that it will *ship* by Friday.


Don't think that this is the case, I am in the US and ordered mine on Tuesday and it said it would ship by Friday and it still has not shipped which means that it will hopefully ship tomorrow, if you go to order it now on line it ships in 3 to 5 days, I am expecting that they are backlogged with orders.


----------



## Macinguelph

Ordered mine on Tuesday. Checked my order status and it was shipped Purolator today....should be here tomorrow!


----------



## Benito

My order says it is being shipped now. Does that mean it will be delivered today or tomorrow? It is set to be delivered to work and I'm not there today or tomorrow to accept delivery.


----------



## Flipstar

Sucks big time. I'm supposed to get the "up-to-date" disc, but it hasn't shipped out yet. Not cool!


----------



## ertman

I am thinking today. I recieved my shipping notice late last night, and currently the only 2 entries have it at the toronto sort center at 3:23am.


----------



## whatiwant

Delivered to BILL at GUARD of xxxxxxxx at xxxxxxxx via TORONTO (DWNTWN/CTR VILLE),ON depot

looks like I will be going home for lunch today. wowee zowee!


----------



## fyrefly

Bah this ticks me off. Why did I order back in July if it's gonna get to me DAYS after people who pre-ordered like just last week! Grrrr....


----------



## rpalace

Mine is "On vehicle for delivery via TORONTO (DWNTWN/CTR VILLE),ON depot" as of 7am. I'm surprised they even offer faster shipping options considering SL was just released today and it'll be on my doorstep by the end of the day.


----------



## daniels

my status only says not yet shipped  i dont think it will even get shipped today but I'm in no hurry


----------



## Macinguelph

Got a call from my wife about an hour ago.....it's here!


----------



## jimbotelecom

I was almost going to give up on today for delivery - but if you got it in Guelph.
It's 3 pm and no Purolator here in Ottawa.

I have my air all cleaned up and backed up prior to applying the upgrade.
I'm looking forward to a little more HD space and a bit more speed.


----------



## motoyen

daniels said:


> my status only says not yet shipped  i dont think it will even get shipped today but I'm in no hurry


Same with me. I'm guessing you're using the UTD program as well. I phoned Apple today and was told it would get shipping out today but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## daniels

at least we got our macbook pro's lol


----------



## motoyen

Yeah I finally got mine!


----------



## ertman

Apparently, as cryptic as Purolator may be, mine has been : 

16:37	Shipment In Transit via TORONTO SORT CTR/CTR TRIE, ON depot	
03:23	Shipment In Transit via TORONTO SORT CTR/CTR TRIE, ON depot
03:22	Picked up by Purolator via TORONTO SORT CTR/CTR TRIE, ON depot

So it has been in Sorting/Transit for 13 hrs. I assume the first in entrance scan, and the second is maybe an exit scan.


----------



## Darien Red Sox

Mine just shipped via the US Postal Service and should be hear by the 2nd


----------



## Benito

I cannot get any status on my order.


----------



## Bogi094

Well I guess mines not coming today  Its almost 6pm and it says not yet shipped...
Hopefully I can get it monday

did anyone get theres with apple saying it hasnt shipped yet?


----------



## fyrefly

Bogi094 said:


> Well I guess mines not coming today  Its almost 6pm and it says not yet shipped...
> Hopefully I can get it monday
> 
> did anyone get theres with apple saying it hasnt shipped yet?


I've also ordered through Apple, and mine still says "not yet shipped" either. And I ordered on July 7th


----------



## Atroz

Mine seems to be doing loops through the sorting centre in Toronto.


----------



## Jarooda

What was the point of pre-ordering again?? Is it available at the Rideau Centre Apple Store?? I may just go buy it and return the one coming MONDAY in the mail.


Scan Date	Scan Time	Status	Comment
2009/08/28	17:39	Shipment In Transit via TORONTO SORT CTR/CTR TRIE, ON depot	
2009/08/28	05:38	Shipment In Transit via TORONTO SORT CTR/CTR TRIE, ON depot	
2009/08/28	05:37	Picked up by Purolator via TORONTO SORT CTR/CTR TRIE, ON depot	

Stupid Purolator...I assumed that since it departed Toronto at 5:30 in the morning it would be in Ottawa by now. Apparently they decided to let it travel with somebody all day. Now I know why some call it Sooner-or-later lol


----------



## Ottawaman

Picked up a copy at Carbon(Ottawa) today around 11:30, no fuss, no muss.


----------



## Jarooda

Ended up going to the FS down the street.

Ill just return the one I get in the mail to FS as if it were the one I bought there.

No waiting for me!!

lol


----------



## Bogi094

Jarooda said:


> Ended up going to the FS down the street.
> 
> Ill just return the one I get in the mail to FS as if it were the one I bought there.
> 
> No waiting for me!!
> 
> lol


DAMN! thats a really good idea! I might do that too


----------



## Bogi094

BTW mines just shipped and im on the mac up to date. Hopefully it'll come soon


----------



## fyrefly

Bogi094 said:


> BTW mines just shipped and im on the mac up to date. Hopefully it'll come soon


Yeah, My Up-To-Date shipped tonight as well. Horray! It's shipping Purolator, so hopefully will be here Monday or Tuesday?


----------



## motoyen

Has anyone in Vancouver received your UTD Snow Leopard disc yet? I didn't get a tracking # from Purolator so I don't know when it's supposed to get here.


----------



## daniels

I ordered my on the 21st and it shipped on friday and its been 4 days now and no snow leopard  sept 3rd is the date it should arrive by


----------



## melcj90

I still haven't got mine yet. It said it was shipped late Fri. Is it shipped from Calf.? Cause I ordered my iMac in July and it came the next day from Markham on Purolator. Anyway dumb Purolator!


----------



## daniels

why am i the only one who didnt get a tracking number? and mine doesnt even say where its shipping from


----------



## Flipstar

daniels said:


> why am i the only one who didnt get a tracking number? and mine doesnt even say where its shipping from


I don't think anyone that purchased the UTD received a tracking number.


----------



## Bogi094

yeah im on the up to date program and didnt get one. Did anyone with the Up to Date program receive theres? Mine shipped Friday but it still never came! Mine says it will come sept 3rd at the latest...

I guess we just have to wait


----------



## daniels

mine says sept 4th the latest how long does it take purolators to get one small package from the U.S to canada??? 5 days today


----------



## Flipstar

I have the Sept. 3rd date as well.

Yes, it's been 5 days, but pretty much all couriers don't move packages on the weekend, unless the extra $$$ has been paid. I didn't receive my notification until about 10pm on Friday, so my bet is that it didn't start moving until yesterday.


----------



## Darien Red Sox

My expected delivery was Sep. 2 but mine arrived yesterday.


----------



## 8127972

My UTD disk still hasn't arrived either. 

The shipping notification said that it was shipping Canada Post/Purolator which makes me think it was shipped by Canada Post. Who knows when it will arrive.


----------



## fyrefly

8127972 said:


> My UTD disk still hasn't arrived either.
> 
> The shipping notification said that it was shipping Canada Post/Purolator which makes me think it was shipped by Canada Post. Who knows when it will arrive.


+1 - C'mon snowwie!

We need to start a thread for all us UTD disc orderers who got shafted by Apple and are waiting FOREVER it seems for our discs to arrive


----------



## Twenty7Delta

still haven't got mine either - no tracking number, says shipped Canada Post/Purolator...


----------



## krs

If it was shipped by Canada Post then it must have shipped from Canada.
Normally it takes 4 - 5 business days, so this item which for me was shipped on the 28th of August wouldn't arrive until the 3rd or 4th of September.

I take it nobody opted for express shipping at $13.- additional.


----------



## SINC

Purolater tried to deliver my copy of SL yesterday at 1:15. I picked it up today at 9:00 a.m. 41 minute install and runs fine without any issues.


----------



## okibi

Still waiting for my UTD disk, too. Says it should be here by tomorrow at the latest. Wish it came with a tracking number.


----------



## jimbotelecom

Got mine on Monday at around 1. Had it on my MBA by 2. Increased speed. 10G of HD space!

Transmit not working.

A few other minor adjustments. Once quicktime kinks are worked out I'll put it on my Mini.


----------



## Guest

Got shipping notification for mine today. Sadly it's not going to be installed yet. I have 4 current machines and none of them are ready for the upgrade due to software or driver requirements.


----------



## 8127972

krs said:


> If it was shipped by Canada Post then it must have shipped from Canada.
> Normally it takes 4 - 5 business days, so this item which for me was shipped on the 28th of August wouldn't arrive until the 3rd or 4th of September.
> 
> I take it nobody opted for express shipping at $13.- additional.


I thought about it and it didn't really make sense at the time. Now I know better.


----------



## melcj90

Still didn't get mine copy. If I don't get it by the end of day, I'll be making some phone calls to Apple Store.


----------



## MikoMew

yea i still didn't get my copy can't i just get one from the store? **** man its more that 3-4 days already!


----------



## motoyen

Has anyone in BC received their copy yet?


----------



## Royal Gala

motoyen said:


> Has anyone in BC received their copy yet?


Still waiting in the Okanagan.  What's the matter Apple, why the hate?


----------



## okibi

motoyen said:


> Has anyone in BC received their copy yet?


Not yet. The email receipt I received said it should be here by today.


----------



## 8127972

okibi said:


> Not yet. The email receipt I received said it should be here by today.


Same here. No sign of it. I had it shipped to my workplace to make sure I wouldn't miss it.


----------



## daniels

5 days today and still no snow leopard my macbook pro only took 4 days to get to me from china and snow leopard is taking too much time. This is my second time getting something shipped via purolators. I hope apple doesnt ship the new ipod touch 3G with Purolators or else i'll drive for 3 hours to the closest apple store and pick it up  Anyone know if you can ask apple to hold something for you?


----------



## daniels

Anyone in B.C now received it now?


----------



## Kaiu

I'm still waiting for my copy in Toronto...


13 bucks already charged, Sept. 3 is supposed to be the maximum day...

4:18pm already... I live across the street from a Canada Post @[email protected], and already got my mail around 11am... I ordered something online last week from out of country same day they shipped SL..., and DHL brought it at 3pm...

This is happening to so many people, at least an announcement should be made or something...

Should get like a coupon/receipt we print out and pick it up at an Authorized Apple Retailer or something

*from past experience, purolator doesn't deliver at least 70% of the time, and I end up having to pick it up straight from purolator, they always make a stupid comment like, couldn't find house (first house on the street)* I have a feeling the drivers get lazy and don't attempt deliveries in the first place T.T


----------



## daniels

im very disappointed in apple about the shipping I've been checking the mail every hour  and still no snow leopard tptptptp I am now going to think twice before buying from apple online


----------



## 8127972

daniels said:


> im very disappointed in apple about the shipping I've been checking the mail every hour  and still no snow leopard tptptptp I am now going to think twice before buying from apple online


I've had no problem with Apple shipping in the past. This Snow Leopard thing is the first negative experience I've had.


----------



## daniels

im new to apple's shipping so im not sure about what wrong


----------



## Kaiu

me neither T.T

but I've always had problems with Purolator T.T

Almost never any problems with DHL, UPS, and EVEN Canada Post, which owns Purolator lol...


When orders take this long, I would agree that purchasing online is just a waste of time when all the retail stores around you have stock T.T and it's only like a 5 minute drive....

*reason why I never pre-order games anymore lol, its much easier to just go in the morning and buy it immediately, rather than wait a week after it comes out for delivery...*


----------



## krs

I wonder from where in Canada Apple shipped that.
A package a bit bigger than the one from Apple was shipped yesterday by regular post from Toronto and arrived today.
But no sign of SnowLeopard which was supposedly shipped a week ago tomorrow.


----------



## motoyen

What's really annoying is that without a tracking number we have no clue where our copies of SL are. I'm really surprised at how long it's taking. I had a package shipped from Thailand and it got here in 4 days!


----------



## daniels

i think apple is trying to say some $$ :greedy: thats why they shipped it with purolators


----------



## okibi

It's nearing the end of the work day and still no package. So it's officially past the promised date. Not impressed. I made my UTD order over a month ago.


----------



## daniels

u mean a week right? lol SL was only released last week. Apple better have a good explanation of why it isnt here yet.


----------



## okibi

daniels said:


> u mean a week right? lol SL was only released last week. Apple better have a good explanation of why it isnt here yet.


I processed my UTD order right after I bought my Macbook Pro last month. So yes, a week since it was released. But it's not like they didn't have a lot of time to sort out their shipping.


----------



## ldphoto

Haven't received my up-to-date SL either. My shipping confirmation says Canada Post/Purolator and there is no tracking number, so I think it was just sent through the regular mail service. Purolator always has tracking numbers, and they are generally on-time and fast.

Luc


----------



## Kaiu

it says mine was ordered June 29 T.T

sigh... I had myself prepared to install it and play with it today >.>

Next day off is Labour Day Monday to install and play with it @[email protected], then school and work non stop >.>


----------



## krs

daniels said:


> i think apple is trying to say some $$ :greedy: thats why they shipped it with purolators


Excuse me................

I paid $13.- for shipping and handling.










Shouldn't that cover any courier fees to ship such a small package within Canada.?


----------



## Kaiu

lol it's so stressful having to wait for the mail especially when it's not delivered on schedule, thus ruining your plans for the night 

ya... no tracking numbers make it worse...

I had a shipment through Purolator earlier this year, looking at the tracking number, they literally shipped it from Missassauga to Kingston and back like 4 times before it suddenly stopped in Toronto, only to have it say a day later, the driver could not find the address... I have lived in the same place since I was born haha... you can find it on Google Maps.... so dunno....


----------



## KiLL4 KaM

I agree 100%.

I'm pretty upset at apple myself. Pretty ridiculous. Just because I get something from them cheaper doesn't mean they can take there time shipping it . For all I know they could have just shipped them out yesterday. Whatever, hopefully it will come tomorrow.


----------



## daniels

I send out 5 pound packages from canada to the us for only $15.00 on expedited using canada post which comes with $100 insurance and tracking number but snow leopard i'm pretty sure the package is really small cant they atleast have a tracking number? Something tells me that apple hasnt acutally shipped out our ordereds


----------



## JustReelFilms

Hear this, I preordered Snow Leopard on Aug 14th and in the mean time I told my mac friends why they should upgrade. I was away from home for a week filming at a youth conference and I was anticipating SL release that friday. I received an invoice from Apple that it just shipped on the 28th via Purolator (No tracking). During the weekend, I got myself a 1TB harddrive so I can finally complete my RAID setup. The day after, I was thinking about getting a bluray drive and upping my 2GB ram. I didn't need SL urgently as I had to clean up my Leopard files for preparation for the new SL update. 

Monday midnight I decided to order 16GB of ram from OWC. FASTEST Fedex shipping ever, only one day from Illinois to Toronto and they even called me that the shipment had arrived at the local dispatch. Still no SL, so I decided to hold installing the RAM. I headed to Bestbuy and bought a Bluray burner since it was on sale. Set it up, burn some HD content, played on PowerDVD in Windows partition (Hoping iTunes 9 supports BD playback).

Today, Sept. 3rd, according to my invoice it should've arrived...NOPE! I've done everything to prepare this moment. So I went ahead and installed the ram. I noticed an increase of speed in LEOPARD, more responsive but most of the apps arn't 64-bit so it was like 15GB free of ram. Although programs like After Effects utilized ram very efficiently, almost all of it. Still no Snow Leopard.

A while ago, a friend of mine called to check how I was doing with the video editing, we ended up talking how he got SL on the Saturday, the day after the release date.tptptptp He joked that I got delayed and that I should've went to the new Apple Store in Square One which is 5mins from my house!:-( I hope it arrives tomorrow.

Lesson learned: I will never preorder anything especially if it arrives at the store first.


----------



## Royal Gala

According to Apple my shipment was sent by Purolater to a Canada Post depot where it will be sorted and hopefully delivered tomorrow or the day after ... or the day after that. The customer service rep told me that if it doesn't arrive by Tuesday I should call back and they would see about sending out another one . 

Is Apple trying to save a few $$ here? I realize this was a U-T-D order for $13 , but why not just courier it directly to my house? They should perhaps reconsider their shipping options.


----------



## JustReelFilms

Hear this, I preordered Snow Leopard on Aug 14th and in the mean time I told my mac friends why they should upgrade. I was away from home for a week filming at a youth conference and I was anticipating SL release that friday. I received an invoice from Apple that it just shipped on the 28th via Purolator (No tracking). During the weekend, I got myself a 1TB harddrive so I can finally complete my RAID setup. The day after, I was thinking about getting a bluray drive and upping my 2GB ram. I didn't need SL urgently as I had to clean up my Leopard files for preparation for the new SL update. 

Monday midnight I decided to order 16GB of ram from OWC. FASTEST Fedex shipping ever, only one day from Illinois to Toronto and they even called me that the shipment had arrived at the local dispatch. Still no SL, so I decided to hold installing the RAM. I headed to Bestbuy and bought a Bluray burner since it was on sale. Set it up, burn some HD content, played on PowerDVD in Windows partition (Hoping iTunes 9 supports BD playback).

Today, Sept. 3rd, according to my invoice it should've arrived...NOPE! I've done everything to prepare this moment. So I went ahead and installed the ram. I noticed an increase of speed in LEOPARD, more responsive but most of the apps arn't 64-bit so it was like 15GB free of ram. Although programs like After Effects utilized ram very efficiently, almost all of it. Still no Snow Leopard.

A while ago, a friend of mine called to check how I was doing with the video editing, we ended up talking how he got SL on the Saturday, the day after the release date.tptptptp He joked that I got delayed and that I should've went to the new Apple Store in Square One which is 5mins from my house!:-( I hope it arrives tomorrow.

Lesson learned: I will never preorder anything especially if it arrives at the store first.


----------



## Kaiu

Well Purolator/Canada Post has failed on their 6 day time frame... not once, but by the looks of it.... hundreds..... I am pretty sure Apple could get something out of it....


I hope we can get a piece of that too  Although something tells me we'll never receive any compensation lol


----------



## Choopi

kaiu said:


> well purolator/canada post has failed on their 6 day time frame... Not once, but by the looks of it.... Hundreds..... I am pretty sure apple could get something out of it....


+1...


----------



## Bogi094

Well I called purolator but they could tell me where my package is, since I have no tracking #, and I told them the situaltion. They told me to wait until tuesday, and if I dont get it by next week something might have gone wrong.

Thanks apple...
Just because we bought it for $13 doesnt mean we dont love you! Be nice to us, after all we forked over all that money for a computer.

Well I guess the only choice we have is to wait. Good things happen to those who wait- who knows maybe apple will refund our money?


----------



## daniels

this doesnt make much sense to me my friend who lives in the same town as me ordered snow leopard the 35$ upgrade an hour later then i did when i told him. And i bought the 13$ upgrade and still no SL. My friend got his on monday it shipped out on thursday night.


----------



## Kaiu

Yeah T.T the annoying thing is it seems people who paid the current regular price are getting a priority over people who ordered months ago... wth, I bought 2 Macbooks this Summer, and shouldn't we be important too?


----------



## SINC

I ordered my copy Aug 27 from the Apple store. Didn't pay the $13 shipping, chose free. It arrived Sept 1.


----------



## Kaiu

We paid 13 bucks for the upgrade....

It's their promo when you buy their Macbook/iMacs with Leopard OS the last couple months ago, and we paid 13 bucks CAD to upgrade... but yeah, still haven't arrived T.T


----------



## melcj90

I didn't get mine today again. I call Apple store and some lady who sounded like she's from Texas said oh it's in the Postal system, not the courier. I should like wait two more days. She said that she didn't have my order number in the computer. She said her computer was down or something. I don't normally order online, I just to the apple store but because I ordered my new imac online in July, I guess I had to order online to get the discount of Snow Leopard. This is the first time I had problems with Apple's shipping. My imac came like the next day from Markham! I m gonna to borrowed my nephew's copy cause I can;t wait for it anymore! lol


----------



## 8127972

It's interesting to see that someone is asking Apple about this situation. Although I hate the term "fanboi" which is used frequently in this piece:

Has Apple Dropped The Ball On Shipping Snow Leopard Update DVDs To Canadians? The IT Nerd


----------



## Kaiu

lol I wouldn't consider myself a fanboi lol...

I actually use Windows Desktop most of the time since its on 24/7 lol

I have literally every console too, if it gets things done, then I like it....


1pm EST, got my mail, still no Snow Leopard lol


----------



## krs

Just got an email from Apple with a request to fill out a survey about my recent shopping experience:



> Thank you for your Apple Online Store purchase! Tell us what you think.


I'm sure everyone else will get that too - Apple would probably wish they had never sent that out.

Although - I'm not really upset, my SL disk was going to sit around here anyway - I just didn't want to forget to order it before my 90 day time limit is up.


----------



## Kaiu

lol yeah.... the funny thing is.....

*It is Apple's policy to leave surveys open for 5 days to help ensure the experience was recent when taking our survey. This survey will close 5 days after this invitation was sent.*

What if I still don't receive the product in those 5 days lol


----------



## krs

Kaiu said:


> *It is Apple's policy to leave surveys open for 5 days to help ensure the experience was recent when taking our survey. This survey will close 5 days after this invitation was sent.*


This is a lot better than Via Rail.

They send you a survey a month after the trip with all sorts of detailed questions.
I have probably taken a couple of more trips since then and don't always remember in great detail what happened on each one.

PS - why do I actually need the disk to complete the survey?
They are asking about my *shopping* experience not my* installation* experience.


----------



## Kaiu

But i was lookiing at the survey, it was asking about delivery and stuff lol....


Still no sign or word when we are gonna get it.....

I feel like it's ok to order online, but if its like a promotion or discount offer, they will take their own sweet time....


----------



## krs

If it is shipped via Canada Post instead of Purolator then the transit time is anyone's guess.
Mail within Ontario and Quebec has taken as little as one day and as much as seven (business) days.
From out West or out East it takes longer.

Mail was already delivered for me today - Monday is a holiday, no mail, so the earliest for delivery would be Tuesday.


----------



## Kaiu

ya it sucks lol..... I had really high hopes getting it at least today....


T.T

Too used to receiving stuff within 3-4 days lol @[email protected]


----------



## KiLL4 KaM

Yeah it really sucks. Now I am going to have to go to school before I get SL.  DAMNIT, apple your killing me.


----------



## motoyen

Is this only a Canadian problem? Or are people in the US not receiving their copies of SL either?


----------



## mikeinmontreal

+1 on nothing received today. I got excited when I saw the Canada Post truck pull up in front of my house in the AM, but twas for a neighbour.


----------



## okibi

Haha, I'm quoted in the article. And still no SL in my mailbox!


----------



## 8127972

mikeinmontreal said:


> +1 on nothing received today. I got excited when I saw the Canada Post truck pull up in front of my house in the AM, but twas for a neighbour.


+1 for me as well.


----------



## Royal Gala

okibi said:


> Haha, I'm quoted in the article. And still no SL in my mailbox!




As am I. I guess expressing disappointment in a late delivery qualifies one as a "fanboi" these days.


----------



## fyrefly

Wow, this seems like a wide-er spread problem, eh? At least we all have each other to commiserate with on ehMac.


----------



## Irie Guy

I am another with UTD order from waay back that has yet to be delivered.I'm actually relieved to check in here and realize I'm not the only one.


----------



## daniels

I just got off the phone with apple and gave them a peace of my mind  she said that she got several calls from Canada about the UTD order. I'm suppose to wait till Wednesday well i guess i cant show my friends snow leopard on Tuesday when i got to school


----------



## Harvey

My UTD hasn't arrived either. Oh, well, it's going to be a nice weekend, I rather be enjoying the outdoors :yikes:

Harvey


----------



## Kaiu

wow wait till Wednesday....

That sucks T.T

I was also hoping to actually be able to get it before school starts but guess we're screwed.... until then


----------



## daniels

no one in canada has got the $13.00 upgrade yet  everyone who payed 35$ got it on Monday some people even got it shipped to them on friday


----------



## chas_m

1. Go to store. Buy copy of Snow Leopard for $35ish.

2. Install it. Now.

3. When your upgrade copy FINALLY arrives, sell it for $20.


----------



## Bogi094

chas_m said:


> 1. Go to store. Buy copy of Snow Leopard for $35ish.
> 
> 2. Install it. Now.
> 
> 3. When your upgrade copy FINALLY arrives, sell it for $20.


or just return the copy that arrives


----------



## Z06jerry

Irie Guy said:


> I am another with UTD order from waay back that has yet to be delivered.I'm actually relieved to check in here and realize I'm not the only one.


Me too. I ordered my UTD on June 28th - no sign of it yet.


----------



## Kaiu

Bogi094 said:


> or just return the copy that arrives


The problem is.... do you know if it comes identical to the retail box?

Does it have the same UPC, etc... @[email protected]


----------



## fyrefly

I bet the UTD Disc will be different than the Retail Leopard. Apple usually has a different "CPU Drop In"-type Disc for OS updates and iLife Updates. :S


----------



## okibi

At this rate 10.6.1 will be out by the time we receive our SL copies.


----------



## fyrefly

okibi said:


> At this rate 10.6.1 will be out by the time we receive our SL copies.


Totally...


----------



## 8127972

okibi said:


> At this rate 10.6.1 will be out by the time we receive our SL copies.


Sad but true I fear. I guess Apple doesn't care enough about Snow Leopard Up To Date purchasers to send the disks by a shipping method that's quick and reliable.


----------



## fyrefly

8127972 said:


> Sad but true I fear. I guess Apple doesn't care enough about Snow Leopard Up To Date purchasers to send the disks by a shipping method that's quick and reliable.


Or even *trackable* it seems. Fingers crossed that we'll all get our discs tomorrow (it is a Tuesday after all...  )


----------



## harpoon

count me in among the disgruntled masses awaiting SL. I pre-ordered in mid-June but wish I just bought the damned thing. Might call and cancel at this rate.

Usually the Apple shipping (especially for THIRTEEN BUCKS) is lightning fast, am disappointed. The dudes on the phone are of no help either.


----------



## Harvey

I just filled in Apple's shopping survey for my not yet delivered UTD. 
At least they know I'm not happy.


Harvey


----------



## 8127972

Harvey said:


> I just filled in Apple's shopping survey for my not yet delivered UTD.
> At least they know I'm not happy.
> 
> 
> Harvey


Funny. I haven't gotten one of these. I'll have to check my junk filter. I really want to give them my "feedback."


----------



## 8127972

Oh yeah... Still no Snow Leopard. WTF Apple?


----------



## krs

Harvey said:


> I just filled in Apple's shopping survey for my not yet delivered UTD.
> At least they know I'm not happy.
> 
> 
> Harvey


Thanks for reminding me.

One positive thing about that delivery issue - makes it easy to fill out the survey - no judgement call to make where delivery satisfaction falls on a range of 1 to 10 - it's a solid "1" = poor


----------



## mikeinmontreal

+1 for nada today. Maybe tomorrow. Or then it's call again time.


----------



## okibi

Still nothing for me today, either. If it's not here tomorrow I'm going to call.


----------



## Royal Gala

Wow, coming up to 1 week late! This is so unlike my previous experiences with Apple: My refurb MBP arrived in 3 days, various iPods I've sent as gifts arrived within 4 - all ahead of their posted delivery schedule. The only item that has taken a week to deliver - but still on time - was a hard case I ordered. That one was sent by Purolator.

I don't know what the problem is here. Is it with Apple for failing to communicate their shipping needs, or is it with Purolator/Canada Post for overstating their abilities? - and no, "the truck got a flat tire" just won't work. 

Whatever the case, I hope this issue will be discussed and resolved at an executive level. 
Actually, from what I've read of Apple and Steve Jobs, this may already have been done.


----------



## KiLL4 KaM

for all we know, apple could have just shipped these out yesterday. Especially not having a tracking number? Like come on apple, EVERYTHING nowadays has a tracking number.


----------



## whatiwant

Mine says it was shipped on the 28th. nothing yet.


----------



## whatiwant

KiLL4 KaM said:


> for all we know, apple could have just shipped these out yesterday. Especially not having a tracking number? Like come on apple, EVERYTHING nowadays has a tracking number.


and it's also supposed to be a free upgrade... surely something in an envelope that costs 14 dollars to ship would come with tracking....


----------



## Royal Gala

jawknee said:


> and it's also supposed to be a free upgrade... surely something in an envelope that costs 14 dollars to ship would come with tracking....



For $14 someone is not getting their money's worth.


----------



## Royal Gala

jawknee said:


> and it's also supposed to be a free upgrade... surely something in an envelope that costs 14 dollars to ship would come with tracking....



For $14 someone is not getting their money's worth.


----------



## daniels

is everyone in B.C stilling waiting for SL UTD?? i was at school today so i dont know if it got delivered


----------



## Kaiu

Nothing here either... I hate it when companies are silent about issues.


----------



## motoyen

Nothing here in Vancouver. Who knows if they've even shipped it.


----------



## Choopi

I spoke to Apple today.. Seems like Purolator has dropped the ball large here. The extremely empathetic Customer Service person said she has received many calls today about Canadians not getting their copy. 

I wonder what the odds are that if we made enough of a stink, they would refund our "shipping" premium and give us a credit to offset just buying it at Best Buy... (Or, preferably our local Mac shop)


----------



## MikoMew

M_Portiss said:


> I spoke to Apple today.. Seems like Purolator has dropped the ball large here. The extremely empathetic Customer Service person said she has received many calls today about Canadians not getting their copy.
> 
> I wonder what the odds are that if we made enough of a stink, they would refund our "shipping" premium and give us a credit to offset just buying it at Best Buy... (Or, preferably our local Mac shop)


That'd be awesome lets all go and have a strike! =D


----------



## Bogi094

MikoMew said:


> That'd be awesome lets all go and have a strike! =D


WOOT! Lets do it! How about we also email Steve? to [email protected]

Apple: Get Your Defective Laptop Replaced By Sending Well-Written Emails To Steve Jobs there's a link to someone writing to here and getting the laptop replaced.


----------



## MikoMew

bogi094 said:


> woot! Lets do it! How about we also email steve? To [email protected]
> 
> apple: Get your defective laptop replaced by sending well-written emails to steve jobs there's a link to someone writing to here and getting the laptop replaced.


omg i"m so doing it *did it*


----------



## okibi

M_Portiss said:


> I spoke to Apple today.. Seems like Purolator has dropped the ball large here. The extremely empathetic Customer Service person said she has received many calls today about Canadians not getting their copy.
> 
> I wonder what the odds are that if we made enough of a stink, they would refund our "shipping" premium and give us a credit to offset just buying it at Best Buy... (Or, preferably our local Mac shop)


They really should refund the $13. As we all paid for 2 - 3 day shipping.


----------



## Strimkind

I think I am going to wait until the end of the week until I complain to Apple. I'm sure they just ran out of copies to ship.


----------



## 8127972

okibi said:


> They really should refund the $13. As we all paid for 2 - 3 day shipping.


I agree with this. Apple has seriously screwed up here and they need to make nice with us in some way.


----------



## krs

jawknee said:


> and it's also supposed to be a free upgrade... surely something in an envelope that costs 14 dollars to ship would come with tracking....


What makes you think this cost $14.- to ship?

If the package is thin enough, it would have gone by Canada Post oversized letter mail for just over a dollar.
No tracking on that.

I bet you tese disks will show up between tomorrow and Friday - I really doubt they went Purolator. I have received many items by Purolator from right across the country and none have taken that long.


----------



## motoyen

Everyone should start a twitter viral using the snow leopard hashtag. I'm sure there are others who aren't on this forum who haven't received their copy yet. I'm going to post this and if everyone uses the same hashtag we'll see if we can get a response

Hey Apple where is my copy of Snow Leopard Up To Date that I ordered on Aug 28 and was supposed to receive 2-3 days later? #snowleopard


----------



## daniels

yes i think it got shipped with canada post or else purolators would have delivered it by now. I agree i think apple ran out of SL discs


----------



## daniels

Thanks I'll send that to my friends too


----------



## ldphoto

Since Apple has charged everyone the 13$, we have already paid for the license and have the right to use the software. Where you get your physical media/image to install is up to you, but there are quicker ways that waiting for a DVD in the mail...


----------



## MikoMew

daniels said:


> yes i think it got shipped with canada post or else purolators would have delivered it by now. I agree i think apple ran out of SL discs


Don't they ship it to the UTD people then put the rest on the apple store shelfs?


----------



## krs

There is no way they ran out of copies.

My guess is that someone at Apple decided they could save a ton of money by shipping the disks regular post from within Canada and that's what they did.


----------



## Kaiu

Strimkind said:


> I think I am going to wait until the end of the week until I complain to Apple. I'm sure they just ran out of copies to ship.


ran out of copies to ship, but still enough to sell....

And they actually said they were shipping it August 28...

When you ordered 2 months ahead of time, you would think they would know how many to make, and it costs less than a dollar to print an extra CD....


----------



## whatiwant

krs said:


> What makes you think this cost $14.- to ship?


Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. BINGO.
You're good at this game!


----------



## chas_m

to the people waiting for their copies:

If Apple charged your card, then by US law they have to have shipped the product.

Blame Puro-MUCH-later (or Apple for using them) if you like, but just FYI.


----------



## 8127972

krs said:


> what makes you think this cost $14.- to ship?
> 
> If the package is thin enough, it would have gone by canada post oversized letter mail for just over a dollar.
> No tracking on that.
> 
> I bet you tese disks will show up between tomorrow and friday - i really doubt they went purolator. I have received many items by purolator from right across the country and none have taken that long.


+1


----------



## Kaiu

The thing I don't understand is people who bought it from online store *after it came out* already received theirs, its just us getting screwed...


----------



## whatiwant

chas_m said:


> Blame Puro-MUCH-later (or Apple for using them) if you like, but just FYI.


more accurately Canada post, and we will all be lucky if they actually make it, cos canada post is teh suck.


----------



## daniels

i think apple doesnt care about the 14$ we have spent on the disc they got more money from the upgrade to snow leopard for 35$ so they shipped it out to them alot quicker.


----------



## Kaiu

Actually, I've found Canada Post to be fast and reliable unless you **** off your Canada Post Mailman, or in my case, a lady.

I wonder if this will eventually be covered in the news, as letting it become known to media circles usually force businesses to actually respond to problems.... Although it hasn't affected Bell.... I guess Bell is too big and powerful, letting them bend the rules so we always get screwed by Bell.


----------



## daniels

i am confused now i get stuff from korea shipped with in 12 days on standard mail but snow leopard got shipped from US or Canada and its been more then 12 days. I think apple didnt ship it out.


----------



## whatiwant

Kaiu said:


> Actually, I've found Canada Post to be fast and reliable unless you **** off your Canada Post Mailman, or in my case, a lady.
> 
> I wonder if this will eventually be covered in the news, as letting it become known to media circles usually force businesses to actually respond to problems.... Although it hasn't affected Bell.... I guess Bell is too big and powerful, letting them bend the rules so we always get screwed by Bell.


I've never met my postie, though a number of packages (even with tracking) with expresspost have gone missing from the postal outlet, for my gf, and for friends. 

Though, I'm guessing that the UTD disks were not in Canada yet. My family pack arrived on the Friday of release and was shipped from birchmount and 14th


----------



## coreLlama

I had also pre-ordered Snow Leopard that supposedly shipped on August 28th and it still hasn't arrived. 

Just got off the phone with Apple. Had a very quick and polite conversation with the support person. He's said it was shipped by Purolator and handed off to Canada Post (the reason for no tracking number) on the 28th. Was very apologetic that it hadn't arrive and promptly setup an over night FedEx delivery of a full retail copy.

I don't expect to get it tomorrow as it's 11pm but I'm pleased with Apple's support

So to everyone who still doesn't have their copy... Call Apple.


----------



## daniels

can i have the number pls the apple store in canada is closed


----------



## mrhud

I can imagine both Purolator and Canada Post screwing up.

However, on my shipment notification alert from Apple, it says to allow 8 business days for delivery after shipping date.

So my order was shipped on August 28th, which was a Friday. 8 business days after that date is tomorrow, September 9th.

So I expect it tomorrow. If nothing arrives, then I'll call.


----------



## DonDon

*Snow Leopard limbo*

Hi everyone,

I'm a new Toronto-based member who's been lurking here for the past week or so because I was wondering what was happening to my pre-ordered UDT copy of Snow Leopard.

I actually called Apple today (1-800-MY-APPLE) and was told that since it had been two-three business days past the expected delivery date that Apple would send a new copy to me by courier (don't remember if she mentioned Purolator) and that I should expect this new copy by around the end of the week. When I asked what I should do if and when I receive the first copy sent out on Aug. 28th, the customer service representative's response was that if it's so long past the expected due date that Apple usually considers the item 'lost'.

All in all, dealing with the Apple people over the phone was pleasant - I just hope I get what I paid for sometime soon.


----------



## okibi

Nice to hear some people are getting copies couriered. If mine is not here tomorrow I'll definitely give Apple a ring.


----------



## coreLlama

I had called a slightly different number than DonDon. At the bottom of your original email notification there's an "Additional Information" area, in there you'll find 1-800-676-2775.


----------



## 8127972

coreLlama said:


> I had called a slightly different number than DonDon. At the bottom of your original email notification there's an "Additional Information" area, in there you'll find 1-800-676-2775.


That's the Apple Online Store Customer Service line (obtained from Apple - How to Contact Us) FWIW.


----------



## Harvey

mrhud said:


> I can imagine both Purolator and Canada Post screwing up.
> 
> However, on my shipment notification alert from Apple, it says to allow 8 business days for delivery after shipping date.
> 
> So my order was shipped on August 28th, which was a Friday. 8 business days after that date is tomorrow, September 9th.
> 
> So I expect it tomorrow. If nothing arrives, then I'll call.



If you check your Shipment Notification email from Apple you'll find a Delivers by Column.

Mine was shipped 28 Aug, delivery by 3 Sept.

Harvey


----------



## melcj90

Didn't get mine yet. Well I call Apple again. They said that i have to wait until Fri if doesn't come by then they will send another one. He said that it was send by regular Canada Post!tptptptp I have wait 3 days after the 8 days shipping time limit to send the replacement THey really screw up this time. I never shop online for software the only time I do it screws up! Anyway I used my nephew's copy in the mean time


----------



## fyrefly

Just got off the phone with Apple - without me even asking they are couriering me a new SL copy to arrive tomorrow or Friday. Hey - they messed up (or more likely Canada Post did) but at least they're fixing it!


----------



## okibi

Currently on the phone with Apple... let's hope this gets resolved once I'm off hold, haha.

*Update:* They are couriering me a new copy on the same order number. Apparently I will be able to track it as well. Let's hope this one arrives in a more timely manner. I'd suggest if your copy still isn't here to call Apple!


----------



## krs

Well -
I received a letter today that was mailed on August 27th from PA.
Seems Canada Post (maybe USPS?) is pretty slow right now.

I still stick to my prediction that these SL disks will all show up by Friday.


----------



## Harvey

I spoke to an Apple customer service rep. and have gotten an email confirmation. They're shipping me another disc with 2-3 day delivery.




By *Purolator* 


Harvey


----------



## KiLL4 KaM

thanks for the information. i actually am on the phone with apple right now. he didn't bother trying to question me. just said. ok we are sending another one.

i also asked why there was no tracking. he said that they shipped it through canada post...


----------



## Kaiu

I hate calling in haha... Hopefully, no crazy waiting times....


Still haven't received my copy...

lol getting: we are experiencing longer than normal wait times..... Supposedly about 5 minutes wait time, lets see how accurate this is...

crappage, wasting air time minutes @[email protected] just for this T.T, and annoying music lol... sounds like a broken radio...

Update: 20 minutes waiting time only to be told I would have to call back tomorrow since they can't do anything about it until 1 business day later... How do you guys get them to re-send @[email protected] I mentioned other people getting it resent, but he was like I have to wait till tomorrow, and call back if I still don't get it...

Shipped August 28... ordered June 29th... T.T


----------



## mikeinmontreal

Called and will be receiving another within a few days. Retail version I believe. Hello Ebay.


----------



## okibi

On my order status it now shows a full retail copy, which will ship in 1 - 2 days and deliver by the 14th - 17th. Still a hell of a wait from when I initially ordered. But at least this one should have a tracking number. They could have avoided so much hassle by just couriering the UTD copies in the first place!


----------



## Bogi094

Kaiu said:


> I hate calling in haha... Hopefully, no crazy waiting times....
> 
> 
> Still haven't received my copy...
> 
> lol getting: we are experiencing longer than normal wait times..... Supposedly about 5 minutes wait time, lets see how accurate this is...
> 
> crappage, wasting air time minutes @[email protected] just for this T.T, and annoying music lol... sounds like a broken radio...
> 
> Update: 20 minutes waiting time only to be told I would have to call back tomorrow since they can't do anything about it until 1 business day later... How do you guys get them to re-send @[email protected] I mentioned other people getting it resent, but he was like I have to wait till tomorrow, and call back if I still don't get it...
> 
> Shipped August 28... ordered June 29th... T.T


What number did you call?


----------



## Kaiu

1-800-my-apple


----------



## okibi

Kaiu said:


> 1-800-my-apple


I called the same number and was dealt with quite efficiently. Had to sit on hold twice for about 5 minutes, but much better than dealing with BC Hydro or Shaw.


----------



## Kaiu

okibi said:


> I called the same number and was dealt with quite efficiently. Had to sit on hold twice for about 5 minutes, but much better than dealing with BC Hydro or Shaw.


What did you exactly say? Because I'm not too good with words, I'm afraid they thought I was too passive, and just gave me a quick glance kinda thing... This is why I hate calling lol, I always end up losing out...


----------



## okibi

Kaiu said:


> What did you exactly say? Because I'm not too good with words, I'm afraid they thought I was too passive, and just gave me a quick glance kinda thing... This is why I hate calling lol, I always end up losing out...


I just said I ordered a copy of SL through the up-to-date program; it apparently shipped on the 28th and never arrived, despite it saying it should have arrived on the 3rd. Then she (the Apple rep) talked to her supervisor and they're shipping me a retail copy. I'd give them another call if I were you.


----------



## krs

I just called Apple as well and even though I argued with the agent for a while, nicely mind you, he wouldn't mail out another copy unless my copy doesn't show up by Friday.
Story I got is that Purolator handed it to Canada Post on Sept 3rd (which is the latest delivery date shown on my order confirmation) and Apple is being told by Canada Post that it takes 3-5 days for delivery.
Couldn't budge the man to send me a replacement copy.

I think they are getting so many requests for replacement copies that they are starting to dig in their heels about sending out a replacement.
Any one email setve about this yet?
BTW - wait time was 20 minutes.
This was a "he" Apple rep - you may have more luck with a "she"


----------



## MikoMew

If it still does not come by friday i'd freak out on them and make them give me like store credit or something! did you guys get their name or anything so i could say "that "dave" said that the latest would be there by friday and it isn't! so you better make up some dam good excuse or make up for the wait!!"


----------



## krs

Yes - I got the name of the rep.


----------



## KiLL4 KaM

DAMN that sucks! what a punk. My rep apologized, said he will sent out a new one via fed ex. also said it was expedited  but i was really hoping for express .

My theory about the "missing" UTD disks is that they were stolen from the post office. have you guys noticed, when apple shipped you your computer, the apple symbol was on the cardboard box. SO the driver knew it was a mac but he didn't steal it. 

So they probably put the apple symbol on them, and they were stolen. Which is why when your sending your 360 in for repair, they tell you NOT to put anything about an xbox on it.


----------



## MikoMew

So if both comes you get 2 copies of snow leopard?! =O yay you!


----------



## Flipstar

They must have stole crates full because a hell of a lot of people haven't got their UTDs yet.


----------



## daniels

i just called apple and had to hold for an hour and then the guy said that apple will ship out another one with a tracking number in 1-3 days


----------



## Strimkind

I decided I would call as well tonight. It took a good 20 minutes to get someone but as soon as I did and I told her of the issue I had she immediately apologized and sent out another copy by fedex/UPS with an estimated arrival date of September 14-17th. Long time to wait but as long as it arrives I will be happy. Maybe I will get lucky and get 2 copies. I was told I could keep both if that were to happen .


----------



## daniels

i wonder what i could do with the other one :/ probably sell it for 30$$$$$


----------



## krs

daniels said:


> i wonder what i could do with the other one :/ probably sell it for 30$$$$$


Too late for that.
Late August they were going for about $20 to $25 US, now the price is down to $15 US on ebay completed items.


----------



## Ants

Strimkind said:


> I decided I would call as well tonight. It took a good 20 minutes to get someone but as soon as I did and I told her of the issue I had she immediately apologized and sent out another copy by fedex/UPS with an estimated arrival date of September 14-17th. Long time to wait but as long as it arrives I will be happy. Maybe I will get lucky and get 2 copies. I was told I could keep both if that were to happen .


Lucky you, it took over 40 minutes to talk to someone. Was informed that a replacement disc would also arrive anywhere from September 14th-17th via expedited. I assume this means it should have a tracking #. 

ants


----------



## daniels

my status for snow leopard says pre peared for shipment


----------



## okibi

According to the tracking number my (second) copy left Rancho Cordova, California today at 3:58PM. Let's hope it stays en route and arrives in one piece.


----------



## Kaiu

Sigh.... my experience with Apple support has been crap T.T, and to think everyone has been saying its great T.T... Unfortunately, all companies are the same when it comes to customer service.... It's all luck... if you're lucky you meet a nice/great rep, if you're unlucky like me, you get people who don't give a crap...


What's even worse, is I am going to be at school tomorrow from 7am-9pm....

So I can't tell if it arrived, AND I can't really call by then I think....

Life sux


----------



## MikoMew

OH DAM i'm so getting a spaz on! =O


----------



## MikoMew

Kaiu said:


> Sigh.... my experience with Apple support has been crap T.T, and to think everyone has been saying its great T.T... Unfortunately, all companies are the same when it comes to customer service.... It's all luck... if you're lucky you meet a nice/great rep, if you're unlucky like me, you get people who don't give a crap...


call again! until you do get a good rep  and whats hte number? 1-888-27753?


----------



## Kaiu

MikoMew said:


> call again! until you do get a good rep  and whats hte number? 1-888-27753?


Problem it takes over 20 minutes of waiting time to even get a rep, I don't got all day to call T.T

And a guy said it took him 40 minutes....

I wish I was in high school or something, had so much free time back then @[email protected]

lol I'm so pissed, but I'm afraid of telling them I had a bad experience at the end of a conversation... Being in sales made me a nice person @[email protected] I hate making people upset when they actually seem human haha... typing is a different story lol, I sent an email to that Steve Jobs email yesterday, but I doubt I'll get a timely response, or any response at all...


----------



## MikoMew

THATS NOT TRUE! I'm in high school senior omg its killing me 4 assignments GOD! =[ help me out?  wanna be my friend? xD and really whats the number? :S


----------



## Kaiu

I called 1-800-My-Apple

Well I found ways to screw around in high school 

i.e. had to leave early to go to another school for competition and stuff like that lol...

And when I was young, I was forced by my parents to go to cram school haha, so when I got to high school, everything was like no thinking involved lol

Plus having photographic memory helps, its my long-term memory that sux lol


----------



## MikoMew

Frk whats the my and apple? O.O LOL slacker! teach me your ways!


----------



## Kaiu

1-800-692-7753

Easiest way for doing assignments is asking your fellow classmates for help if you get stuck lol

Nowadays, you can google almost anything anyways.


----------



## MikoMew

Kaiu said:


> 1-800-692-7753
> 
> Easiest way for doing assignments is asking your fellow classmates for help if you get stuck lol
> 
> Nowadays, you can google almost anything anyways.


haha thanks brah, LOL easier said than don when your like the most lachkey kid in the class...


----------



## daniels

getting snow leopard sooner or later wont make a diffrence to me since i spend most of my time at highschool.  second day of school and already got so much work to do -_-


----------



## snipes

Thanks for the tip! My Up2date order hasn't arrived yet either. I called last night and Apple is shipping another copy with tracking this time.


----------



## Kaiu

krs said:


> I just called Apple as well and even though I argued with the agent for a while, nicely mind you, he wouldn't mail out another copy unless my copy doesn't show up by Friday.
> Story I got is that Purolator handed it to Canada Post on Sept 3rd (which is the latest delivery date shown on my order confirmation) and Apple is being told by Canada Post that it takes 3-5 days for delivery.
> Couldn't budge the man to send me a replacement copy.
> 
> I think they are getting so many requests for replacement copies that they are starting to dig in their heels about sending out a replacement.
> Any one email setve about this yet?
> BTW - wait time was 20 minutes.
> This was a "he" Apple rep - you may have more luck with a "she"


haha you probably got the same rep I did... T.T


----------



## CdnQer

I'm in the same boat as everyone else with a UTD order with a ship date of Aug. 28th. Still no sign, so I am on the phone with Apple right now and "Connie" immediately offered to ship me a replacement copy. 

Erik


----------



## krs

Kaiu said:


> haha you probably got the same rep I did... T.T


Well, one that works in the same group for the same supervisor anyway.

This rep claims that these DVDs were sent Purolator to Canada Post and Canada Post is then distributing them.
Purolator supposedly delivered them to Canada Post on Sept 3rd and the comment was that my DVD is in my "local area".
I doubt it but, well, maybe........regardless - in the "local area" doesn't help me unless "local area" is in my hot little hands.
I'll email Steve Jobs today and also call Apple back if that DVD doesn't show up today.


----------



## 8127972

motoyen said:


> Everyone should start a twitter viral using the snow leopard hashtag. I'm sure there are others who aren't on this forum who haven't received their copy yet. I'm going to post this and if everyone uses the same hashtag we'll see if we can get a response
> 
> Hey Apple where is my copy of Snow Leopard Up To Date that I ordered on Aug 28 and was supposed to receive 2-3 days later? #snowleopard


I did a search of Twitter and found this:

Twitter


----------



## mrhud

CdnQer said:


> I'm in the same boat as everyone else with a UTD order with a ship date of Aug. 28th. Still no sign, so I am on the phone with Apple right now and "Connie" immediately offered to ship me a replacement copy.
> 
> Erik


I spoke with 'Connie' yesterday and she told me to wait...hmmm...guess I'll call again after I check my mail today.


----------



## CdnQer

Maybe Connie got new instructions this morning??


----------



## 8127972

I think it depends on whom you speak with. I spoke to someone today at Apple and a retail copy is being sent out to me. She really didn't argue or anything. 

Perhaps Apple should be a bit more proactive given how widespread this problem seems to be?


*UPDATE*: I just got a shipping notification.


----------



## DonDon

DonDon said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a new Toronto-based member who's been lurking here for the past week or so because I was wondering what was happening to my pre-ordered UDT copy of Snow Leopard.
> 
> I actually called Apple today (1-800-MY-APPLE) and was told that since it had been two-three business days past the expected delivery date that Apple would send a new copy to me by courier (don't remember if she mentioned Purolator) and that I should expect this new copy by around the end of the week. When I asked what I should do if and when I receive the first copy sent out on Aug. 28th, the customer service representative's response was that if it's so long past the expected due date that Apple usually considers the item 'lost'.
> 
> All in all, dealing with the Apple people over the phone was pleasant - I just hope I get what I paid for sometime soon.


Hi again everyone,

Just checking in to say I've just received, via Purolator, the retail copy of Snow Leopard which Apple Customer service sent to me as a result of non-receipt of my UDT disk.

If and when I ever do receive the copy which was supposedly shipped on Aug. 28th by Canada Post, I'll report back.

Thanks to all the contributors on this forum for all their input which helped me get a grip on this whole UDT fiasco.

warm regards,
DonDon


----------



## okibi

My replacement copy is now in Calgary according to the tracking number. Looks like Apple is staying true to their word. For people who have yet to receive their copies I'd definitely keep calling. Maybe I just lucked out with a good Apple rep the first time around.


----------



## Z06jerry

No UTD for me yet , so I called Apple. They are sending me a new copy via Purolator.


----------



## mrhud

No UTD for me either.

I called Apple and they're sending me a new one via Expedited courier. She still said it could take up to the end of next week though, but at least i'll have a tracking number.


----------



## Ants

New disc (retail version) was shipped today, just received confirmation and a tracking #. 
let's see how long it takes to get here....


----------



## mrhud

Ants said:


> New disc (retail version) was shipped today, just received confirmation and a tracking #.
> let's see how long it takes to get here....


When was it ordered? Today or a few days ago?


----------



## Ants

mrhud said:


> When was it ordered? Today or a few days ago?


spoke to an Apple rep last night around 10pm, replacement copy was mailed today.


----------



## mrhud

Ants said:


> spoke to an Apple rep last night around 10pm, replacement copy was mailed today.


Cool. Thanks very much for the info.

I should expect a tracking number by tomorrow then.


----------



## JustReelFilms

Just called apple today. Took less than 5 mins. It will ship tomorrow and arrive as early as Tuesday. Its the retail disc BTW. No additional charge.


----------



## MikoMew

Awesome it seems like no more argues for stupid reps =D


----------



## Chas3

Thats why I got mine from a store


----------



## MikoMew

but you paied more right?


----------



## Kaiu

lol
didn't get it again....

time to call, estimated wait time 2 minutes....

So I would guess 10 minute wait? we'll see....

*UPDATE:* 

took like 4 mins waiting time

on hold for 2 mins

she tells me her manager is looking into my account

on hold again for 1 mins 30 seconds

then they are now sending me a retail version with a tracking number
(as soon as the 15th)

It was a she this time, so maybe that's why it went so smoothly lol... She actually went to get her manager, unlike the guy who refused no matter what...

It's nicer to hear a girl on the other end too :heybaby:
So because of the lack of tracking number, they don't know where it might have screwed up. I would also guess that someone probably stole the 5, 000 UTD SL's all at once... I remember watching on Discovery or something, how a guy kept stealing skids full of stuff from Warehouses at the airport by driving in with a truck everyday.

I am very sure I will be getting it this time... but the 15th is so far away :-(

I have often had fast delivery from Canada Post so hopefully the 15th at least...

Ordered gelaskins for my iphone got it in two days :lmao:

Maybe a miracle will happen, and I get it tomorrow, or so I wish 


**My first positive experience with Apple Support** :lmao:


----------



## MikoMew

Congratulations! =] I got a women shes nice =] i hope she gives me a copy =D


----------



## fyrefly

Chas3 said:


> Thats why I got mine from a store


You can't get UTD Discs from a store. That's why we were all waiting for it in the mail.


----------



## MikoMew

Awesome i got a nice one she taught me how to cook! =d


----------



## Royal Gala

Ants said:


> New disc (retail version) was shipped today, just received confirmation and a tracking #.
> let's see how long it takes to get here....



Just wondering .... what is the difference between the retail version and the UTD disc we're all waiting for?


----------



## mrhud

Wonderful

10.6.1 is already out and I haven't even received my 10.6 yet.

Apple Releases Mac OS X 10.6.1 and Security Update 2009-005 - Mac Rumors


----------



## daniels

my snow leopard got shipped today with fedex express and just got picked up from RANCHO CORDOVA, CA  hahaha im laughing now at apple for listening to the stupid person who decided to save some $$$ and ship it with canada post now there losing money!!!


----------



## Bogi094

*Live!*

Well im on hold from a rep for the past 20 min... will update soon. So far all he said is "ok let me see what I can do"

Well it took a while but he said it was being approved and I'm getting a regular disk early next week


----------



## wongkak

I ordered my update disc the first day they are available. Still haven't got it yet. No they are shipping the replacement. Hopefully I will finally get it soon enough


----------



## Ants

Royal Gala said:


> Just wondering .... what is the difference between the retail version and the UTD disc we're all waiting for?


not sure but I think the retail version can be used as any other full installation disc. pop it in, reboot and install a full fresh operating system. The UTD (I think) requires that you already have 10.5 installed in order to upgrade.


----------



## krs

Has anyone actually received the UTD disk via Canada Post?

I talked to Apple again today - different rep.
Spent a solid 40 minutes on the phone while he was supposedly checking things out and in the end he comes back to tell me that Apple was so overwhelmed with orders that my order had just been processed.

I didn't really believe that, but after 40 minutes on the phone I gave up because this guy was sticking to his story........which btw was different than what I was told yesterday.
I'll be back on the blower in the morning if I don't get an Apple email telling me that they made a mistake and the product wasn't actually shipped on August 28th as stated.


----------



## Twenty7Delta

I haven't rec'd mine yet either. I called Apple and they said they would ship another, it'll ship in 2 business days??? I probably won't preorder again....


----------



## vfr

Where you folks ordering your Snow Leopard from?

I ordered it on Labour Day evening from the online Apple Canada Store and had it up and running on my iMac two days later...


----------



## okibi

vfr said:


> Where you folks ordering your Snow Leopard from?
> 
> I ordered it on Labour Day evening from the online Apple Canada Store and had it up and running on my iMac two days later...


We all ordered ours through the Apple up-to-date program. It was supposed to come free with our purchase of a new Mac computer -- just pay the shipping. But it didn't work out that way. So everyone who paid $35 for the retail got theirs alright, but everyone who paid $13 for an express shipped UTD copy didn't.

My replacement retail copy is still in Calgary, hoping it shows up tomorrow.


----------



## Strimkind

okibi said:


> My replacement retail copy is still in Calgary, hoping it shows up tomorrow.


Hopefully you get it tomorrow. Mine is still in California with an ETA of Sept 14th.


----------



## harpoon

I can't even get through to complain again...called two days in a row and waited around 20 minutes before hanging up. HATE being on hold.


----------



## okibi

Strimkind said:


> Hopefully you get it tomorrow. Mine is still in California with an ETA of Sept 14th.


I don't have much experience with FedEx (unless it's been handed over to another courier since crossing the border.) But at least they didn't ship with DHL (have had nothing but problems with them in the past). Seems pretty much on time according to the tracking number. If my copy shows on time I'd imagine yours would as well.


----------



## 8127972

My replacement copy is out for delivery with Purolator. :clap:


----------



## MikoMew

Where could I find the tracking number? she said there was but i checked my e-mail right after its not there =[


----------



## mrhud

*Weird Tracking#*

I got a weird tracking number that starts with 'JET' followed by 9 digits.

When I input that into the Purolator site it says it cannot find it. Even when I just input the digits, it doesn't work.


----------



## 8127972

MikoMew said:


> Where could I find the tracking number? she said there was but i checked my e-mail right after its not there =[


If you log into the Apple online store and check the order status, there will be one displayed if it shipped. The fact that you haven't gotten an e-mail suggests that it might not have shipped yet, and thus no tracking number.


----------



## 8127972

mrhud said:


> I got a weird tracking number that starts with 'JET' followed by 9 digits.
> 
> When I input that into the Purolator site it says it cannot find it. Even when I just input the digits, it doesn't work.


I got the same. It was working for me this morning. It didn't work all day yesterday.


----------



## CdnQer

mrhud said:


> I got a weird tracking number that starts with 'JET' followed by 9 digits.
> 
> When I input that into the Purolator site it says it cannot find it. Even when I just input the digits, it doesn't work.


Just try later. I had that yesterday, and called Purolater and the lady said it hadn't left the warehouse yet, so that's why it can't find it. This morning, I had details with my tracking number.

Erik


----------



## mrhud

CdnQer said:


> Just try later. I had that yesterday, and called Purolater and the lady said it hadn't left the warehouse yet, so that's why it can't find it. This morning, I had details with my tracking number.
> 
> Erik


Thanks a lot.

I guess I'm too anxious and grasping at straws right now...


----------



## Z06jerry

mrhud said:


> I got a weird tracking number that starts with 'JET' followed by 9 digits.
> 
> When I input that into the Purolator site it says it cannot find it. Even when I just input the digits, it doesn't work.


The JET_______ tracking number works for me - reports on truck for delivery.


----------



## 8127972

mrhud said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> I guess I'm too anxious and grasping at straws right now...


Aren't we all.


----------



## 8127972

It just arrived!









Now the question is, when will the Up To Date copy arrive? I'm betting next week sometime.


----------



## MikoMew

is that the one from Purlator the 1st one or the one you called a rep and they sent you one?


----------



## 8127972

MikoMew said:


> is that the one from Purlator the 1st one or the one you called a rep and they sent you one?


The latter. It's exactly 24 hours from the time I called Apple to complain to the time it arrived.


----------



## fyrefly

Just got mine too!! Thanks Apple - 48 Hours after the call, but good none-the-less.


----------



## Irie Guy

I still haven't received my UTD disk. Everytime I try and call Apple I get stick in a longer than usual calling queue. I end up having to hang up because I get tired of waiting 20+ minutes or I need to take a call. Time to try again... SIGH


----------



## okibi

Damnit, I just missed the FedEx guy! Now I have to wait until Monday for them to re-deliver. More than two weeks since SL's release and still no copy.


----------



## Z06jerry

Just got my replacement SL too - just 28 hrs after I called Apple to report my UTD was MIA!


----------



## MikoMew

oh dam awesome we are getting em =D soo umm yea did your rep say anything about like taking until 19th or something to come? mine did =[ and i called yesterday at 6pm


----------



## Kaiu

sigh.... so jealous haha....

Was so... expecting it this week T.T

My tracking # starting with JET doesn't work either @[email protected]


----------



## motoyen

I called Apple and my replacement is being sent via FedEx and is in Calgary right now. It will probably arrive in Vancouver tonight and I should get it by Monday or Tuesday at the latest. I wonder if my original UTD will even show up?


----------



## okibi

Has anyone received their UTD copy yet? Another 3 days of waiting for my retail replacement. *sigh*


----------



## MikoMew

motoyen said:


> I called Apple and my replacement is being sent via FedEx and is in Calgary right now. It will probably arrive in Vancouver tonight and I should get it by Monday or Tuesday at the latest. I wonder if my original UTD will even show up?


if it does you get 2 copies =] but i don't think so i think someone just stole it or apple just didn't send it out in the first place... cause they want it in the retail store instead...


----------



## Z06jerry

Kaiu said:


> My tracking # starting with JET doesn't work either @[email protected]


Did you try pasting it in to the Purolator tracking page?


----------



## KiLL4 KaM

YAY MINE FINALLY CAME! got it today! about to do an upgrade! OH BABY! looks like the retail version


----------



## KiLL4 KaM

oh btw i had a replacement ordered on wednesday


----------



## snipes

Got my replacement retail copy this afternoon as well! No sign of the orignal UTD one...


----------



## MikoMew

I swear that the Original Up-to-date is a bluff its not real! =[


----------



## kubes

I called yesterday about my missing UTD copy, and the rep told me to call back Monday to get another copy if mine hadn't come yet - seems like they're a little inconsistent on this!


----------



## coreLlama

Mine also showed up, yesterday. Installing tonight.


----------



## krs

kubes said:


> I called yesterday about my missing UTD copy, and the rep told me to call back Monday to get another copy if mine hadn't come yet - seems like they're a little inconsistent on this!


You can say that again.

First guy I called Wednesday swore that the copy would arrive the next day, Thursday.
Story was that Purolator delivered the copy to some Canada Post sorting facility on Sept 3rd and that it takes up to 5 days for delivery.

Second guy I called on Thursday after there was no delivery first gives me the 5-day story which according to him is Friday because of Labour day - then he changes the tune telling me that the disk was just shipped "due to overwhelming demand they are a bit behind"
I keep insisting that my ship date is shown as 28 August - he just keep repeating I apologize - like a robot. That was 40 minutes on the phone.

Third call today, wait time only 3 minutes, get a gal on the line, first she tells me "tomorrow for sure until I tell her there is no mail delivery on Saturday.
Then she says she sees I have already called in a number of times and she will process an expedited order I should have by next Wednesday.
Sounds good, but............I have not yet seen an email from Apple about that order, so I'm still a little bit leery if this will actually happen.
And she didn't mention anything about my original disk only being just sent out like the "Thursday" guy.


----------



## daniels

why is mine heading further away each day?? its now in MEMPHIS, TN but the expected date is sept 14th by 6.00pm


----------



## motoyen

All FedEx packages go through Menphis. Mine did the same and the next day it was in Calgary.


----------



## ps1

*Apple now Expediting Preorders*

I called Apple tonight after waiting and waiting for Snow Leopard. Finally got a CSR on the line and without any hassle he added an expedited order appartently issues with the border/Purlator so they're now authorized to reship expedited.

Hope this helps.


----------



## wongkak

mine shows up today!


----------



## Vandave

ps1 said:


> I called Apple tonight after waiting and waiting for Snow Leopard. Finally got a CSR on the line and without any hassle he added an expedited order appartently issues with the border/Purlator so they're now authorized to reship expedited.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Same boat for me... just on the phone now. Hopefully I get it early next week.


----------



## Kaiu

Z06jerry said:


> Did you try pasting it in to the Purolator tracking page?


Yup, I tried again, and still doesn't work


----------



## MikoMew

They are trying to gip us again!


----------



## krs

@ those that had a replacement order shipped...........

Did you get an email notification from Apple?


----------



## daniels

yes it was in my inbox the morning when i woke up i called at night an in the morning it was shipped


----------



## krs

Oh - so it's just a shipping confirmation not an order confirmation.
Well, I hope I see an email from Apple in my inbox tomorrow.


----------



## Z06jerry

krs said:


> @ those that had a replacement order shipped...........
> 
> Did you get an email notification from Apple?


Yes. I got a shipment notification about 2 hrs after I called. My original UTD order was amended to include the new added copy. - which I received the next day via Purolater. It was shipped from Markham, Ontario.


----------



## Harvey

Here's my confirm email; I picked up my copy from Purolator last night.
If you're in Ottawa and saw a Vespa doing 120 along the 417, that was me hightailing into town to do the install! 



Apple Store
Vous trouverez la version française de ce courriel ici.
Shipment Notification
Hello Harvey Xxxxx,
We wanted to let you know that your order has shipped. If you ordered multiple items, you may receive separate shipments with no additional shipping charges. Visit Order Status to view your order details and track your shipment. If you'd like to request a return, print an invoice or view your account history, please log in to Your Account.
Best regards,
The Apple Store Team	Order Number: W111111111

Order Date:
24 Aug, 2009
Shipment Information

Shipment Date:
09 Sep, 2009	*Delivers by:11 Sep, 2009	
*
Shipping Address:
HARVEY Xxxxxx
1998 Xxxxxx
Xxxxxx ON Xxxxxx
(Phone Number)
Carrier Name:
PUROLATOR COURIER, LTD	
All shipments except those delivered by Canada Post require a signature upon receipt. Transit time will depend upon whether or not you have chosen standard or premium freight. If your order is shipping standard freight, it should arrive within 8 days of shipment. For orders shipped Monday through Thursday, tracking information will be available on the carrier sites 12 to 24 hours after shipping. For orders shipped Friday through Sunday, tracking information will be available on the carrier site by the following Monday evening.
These products are Licensed by the United States for Ultimate Destination - Canada, and may not be exported without prior written consent from Apple Canada Inc..
If you have questions about this shipment, please read Frequently Asked Questions about shipping.	*
Shipment Details
Product Name	*	Product Number	Unit Price CAD	Qty	Subtotal

MAC OS X 10.6 SNOW LEOPARD RETAIL-INT	MC223Z/A $0.00	1	$0.00


Additional Information

For order status and answers to questions, please visit Customer Service online. Or call 1-800-676-2775, Mon-Fri 5 a.m. - 8 p.m., Sat-Sun 7 a.m. - 4 p.m. PT. Please have your Order Number available.
This order is subject to Apple's Consumer Terms and Conditions.
Privacy Policy
If your purchase qualifies for a rebate from Apple, visit Product Promotions for claim forms and instructions.	Purchase Order Number:
Xxxxxx

Delivery Time Frames
Expedited Shipping:
Allow 2-5 business days after shipping date.
Delivery Note: 
All shipments except those delivered by Canada Post require a signature on receipt. The name of your carrier will be listed on your shipment notification email.
Please do not reply to this email message.
It was sent from an address that cannot accept incoming email.

You can also order from the Apple Store by calling 1-800-MY-APPLE (1-800-692-7753).
Copyright © 2007 Apple Inc. All rights reserved.


----------



## Kaiu

Scan Date Scan Time Status Comment
2009/09/12	04:38	Left via TORONTO SORT CTR/CTR TRIE, ON depot	
2009/09/12	04:20	Shipment In Transit via TORONTO SORT CTR/CTR TRIE, ON depot	
2009/09/12	04:19	Picked up by Purolator via TORONTO SORT CTR/CTR TRIE, ON depot	

Hopefully, I'll get it Monday lol


----------



## fyrefly

MikoMew said:


> They are trying to gip us again!


What are you talking about? They are sending us another copy ASAP (Expedited) that many of us have already received and it's a full retail, not an "UTD Disc" which ships in a brown sleeve according to those in the US who actually got them...

I think Apple is doing a great job handling what is apparently a shipping company/border issue.


----------



## daniels

anyone know where fedex will take my package next? 

Departed FedEx location MEMPHIS, TN


----------



## Bogi094

Kaiu said:


> Scan Date Scan Time Status Comment
> 2009/09/12	04:38	Left via TORONTO SORT CTR/CTR TRIE, ON depot
> 2009/09/12	04:20	Shipment In Transit via TORONTO SORT CTR/CTR TRIE, ON depot
> 2009/09/12	04:19	Picked up by Purolator via TORONTO SORT CTR/CTR TRIE, ON depot
> 
> Hopefully, I'll get it Monday lol


I was just wondering how some of you guys got a tracking #. On my shipment confirmation it said nothing where the tracking info # is usually located


----------



## daniels

we all called apple so they could send out another copy to us which is coming via fedex express or purolators with a tracking number. If you are still waiting for the UTD disc copy call apple at 1800 MY Apple and tell them you still havnt recived it. If you dont call you will never recive it because canada post lost our copies of SL


----------



## okibi

daniels said:


> anyone know where fedex will take my package next?
> 
> Departed FedEx location MEMPHIS, TN


Mine went to Calgary, then Vancouver, then Sidney, then Victoria (where I missed it! Got to wait until Monday, now.) My guess it yours will go a similar route and deliver from Vancouver.


----------



## Bogi094

daniels said:


> we all called apple so they could send out another copy to us which is coming via fedex express or purolators with a tracking number. If you are still waiting for the UTD disc copy call apple at 1800 MY Apple and tell them you still havnt recived it. If you dont call you will never recive it because canada post lost our copies of SL


I did that but the shipping notificatoin didnt include a tracking #


----------



## melcj90

I called Apple Fri and they are sending another out. It stills says on my account Prepared for shipment and expected Sept 16. Hopefully it will come from Markham so it will arrived on Mon.


----------



## MikoMew

Mine says latest it would be the 19th but it should be here on monday i hope! =[


----------



## fyrefly

Yet Another bump for this thread - lookie what I got in the mail today!










Now what to do - I have a Retail Leopard and a UTD Disc. Should I sell the Retail Leopard?


----------



## Flipstar

Got mine in the mail today too


----------



## 8127972

For the people who got them in the mail today: When was it postmarked?

(I didn't get mine as of yet AFAIK)


----------



## motoyen

Are you guys getting your UTD disc or the retail one?


----------



## Kaiu

crappage, wasn't home, it says they attempted delivery for my new retail....

I still think it sucks so bad that we never got the UTD disks...

Like now is the kind of time where we are never home until like 7/8pm anyways...

Dunno how I can pick it up, post office will be close anyways after 4 or 5pm.... meaning I can only pick it up on Friday when I am off at 2pm....


----------



## Flipstar

I received the UTD - Wasn't postmarked, but it was International Priority Airmail from the US by Apple Inc. (Fulfilment services in California). Came in the mailbox, and not delivered to the door.

Possibly got stuck at the border?


----------



## mikeinmontreal

No UTD in Montreal today. Will most likely have both tomorrow. Seems like they're going for anywhere between $20 and $30 on eBay. I'd craiglist it at $20 first.


----------



## fyrefly

motoyen said:


> Are you guys getting your UTD disc or the retail one?


It took forever to receive our UTD discs, so Apple considered them "lost' and couriered over Retail Snow Leopard discs. Now we're all receiving the UTD discs we ordered in the mail, albeit two weeks too late.


----------



## KiLL4 KaM

yup i got my utd disk today 2! now i have two copies of snow leopard! but one is retail and the other is only an upgrade. Kinda pissed, i opened the retail, coulda sold that and made a nice chunk of change


----------



## MikoMew

I just got my Retail copy!! DAM I hope i get the UTD tmr! =[


----------



## okibi

My retail copy showed up today. Finally running Snow Leopard now. Still no sign of the UTD disc -- not holding my breath for it either.


----------



## CdnQer

I just got my retail today from Purolator.

I might wait opening it to see if I get the UTD and can then sell the retail.

Erik


----------



## mrhud

Still waiting for both the UTD and retail.

Funny with with Purolator is that the tracking info still shows the same information it did last week. Nothing has changed.


----------



## Kaiu

Purolator is a joke.... It says to pick it up after 7pm... wth

They decide to try mailing it at 10am when no one is home, and expect us to go pick it up like an hour before they close... It only takes like... 3 hours not over 10 hours to delivery a bunch of packages... not like its friggen Christmas...

Even at least Canada Post they allow pick ups after 4pm... got off early for no reason :-(

Was hoping to get my UTD, but haha apparently not...

In the future I guess only trust Canada Post, UPS, and DHL, those are the only ones I've had reliable service with so far...

UTD with Canada Post, half the boxes probably fell off a truck lol... *accidently*


----------



## Mystic_Champion

Just got my UTD disc today in the mail (downtown Toronto). Finally.


----------



## daniels

im still waiting for mine its in Int'l shipment release in Calgary whats that mean? whats the diffrence between the UTD Upgrade and the Retail???? :/


----------



## ldphoto

Mine arrived today in the mail too. It shipped in the regular mail from Des Plaines, IL. There is no date anywhere on the envelope.

Luc


----------



## motoyen

Seems like UTD discs are showing up in Eastern Canada but not the west yet. Anyone in Van have theirs?


----------



## Z06jerry

My UTD disc arrived today too.


----------



## Kaiu

I'm in Scarborough (Toronto) and still haven't gotten my UTD disc, although the retail one they re-sent me arrived today...

Not gonna wait for the UTD, been waiting WAYYYYYYYYYY too long, so installing immediately :lmao:


----------



## MikoMew

Kaiu said:


> I'm in Scarborough (Toronto) and still haven't gotten my UTD disc, although the retail one they re-sent me arrived today...
> 
> Not gonna wait for the UTD, been waiting WAYYYYYYYYYY too long, so installing immediately :lmao:


lol dam i'm close to you! Markham ontario close to p-mall


----------



## Vandave

motoyen said:


> Seems like UTD discs are showing up in Eastern Canada but not the west yet. Anyone in Van have theirs?


Not in Victoria. My replacement should come tomorrow I guess.


----------



## MikoMew

its only in east southern canada has UTDs =[


----------



## JustReelFilms

I just got both Retail and UTD today. I don't know whether to be pissed or excited. Actually it felt more like 'meh' like nothing happened since the climax has died down a week ago. I installed SL from a warez site and now I have two physical legal copies for the two macs I have.


----------



## wslctrc

got ours today


----------



## MikoMew

JustReelFilms said:


> I just got both Retail and UTD today. I don't know whether to be pissed or excited. Actually it felt more like 'meh' like nothing happened since the climax has died down a week ago. I installed SL from a warez site and now I have two physical legal copies for the two macs I have.


just sell the other one out for cheaper  make some bucks outa it~


----------



## Kaiu

I live around Warden/Sheppard area...

So it's not just the West that still has no UTD T.T

It's just that some people are lucky, others aren't :-(


----------



## MikoMew

Kaiu said:


> I live around Warden/Sheppard area...
> 
> So it's not just the West that still has no UTD T.T
> 
> It's just that some people are lucky, others aren't :-(


oh don't worry brah your not alone =[ you have me if i get it i'm msg u asap


----------



## mrhud

*Finally!*

Purolator shows that at 7.37 this morning, my shipment is 'On vehicle for delivery'.


----------



## 8127972

Look what arrived with Mr. Postman this morning:









No postmark so I can't tell if they actually shipped it on the 28th like they said. It was shipped from Valencia Ca. So I suspect that it was going by mail all the way and Purolator was never involved in the actual shipment.


----------



## mrhud

8127972 said:


> Look what arrived with Mr. Postman this morning:
> 
> View attachment 10491
> 
> 
> No postmark so I can't tell if they actually shipped it on the 28th like they said. It was shipped from Valencia Ca. So I suspect that it was going by mail all the way and Purolator was never involved in the actual shipment.


Nice. Getting anxious for my delivery!!


----------



## MikoMew

Dam i hope once i get home from school my UTD is there!


----------



## mikeinmontreal

Received both today. Installed the UTD. Selling the retail DVD.


----------



## mrhud

Pretty cool.

I gained over 12GB on my SL install.


----------



## motoyen

Received my retail copy from FedEx today. Still no sign of my UTD copy.


----------



## 8127972

Just unloaded my retail copy on Craigslist. Thanks Apple!


----------



## MikoMew

I got both! :d wooot!!


----------



## daniels

im still waiting for my Snow Leopard retail disc  the shipping status says At local FedEx facility


----------



## whatiwant

My UTD arrived today as well... Retail version is on the way via purolator.

I wonder what the holdup was... our awesome Canada customs, or our awesome Canada post...

EDIT: also, the rep I spoke to on the phone said that it should have been here on the 3rd. enh, not too bad... only 12 days off. hehe


----------



## mrhud

Received both today. Better late than never I suppose.


----------



## motoyen

Installed 10.6. Quicktime X blows. Thank God I still have QT7Pro.


----------



## daniels

aww no fair now im jelous that every else got their copies and im still waiting but its coming tomorrow  so another night wouldnt hurt


----------



## MikoMew

If anyone in Toronto have two copies and wanna sell one for like 20 or something gimme a holler!  pls ans thx


----------



## CdnQer

8127972 said:


> Just unloaded my retail copy on Craigslist. Thanks Apple!


I just my UTD yesterday! Just curious, what did you get for your retail copy?


----------



## mikeinmontreal

I got $20 for mine on Kijiji. Dude was really happy, too. He was on Tiger. I had 3 emails in all over a 4 hour period before I pulled the ad. Try $25, but you'll get $20 for sure.


----------



## daniels

i could probably sell mine for 30$ since theres no adds about snow leopard on kijiji or craigslist


----------



## mrhud

Is there a difference between the UTD and Retail besides the shrink-wrap?


----------



## krs

This crazy -

Complained again yesterday morning about not getting the upgrade disk, so they promise to send another one via Purolator.
The replacement disk via Purolator shows up this morning - less than 24 hours after my phone call.
Looks like it is shipped out of Toronto.

An hour later Canada Post delivers the upgrade disk that was supposed to be here on Sept. 3rd.
It shows as being shipped out of Des Plaines Illinois by airmail.

I'm actually surprised it made it past Canadian Customs. The custom declaration on the package is supposed to be signed and dated, but it was neither.


----------



## MikoMew

krs said:


> This crazy -
> 
> Complained again yesterday morning about not getting the upgrade disk, so they promise to send another one via Purolator.
> The replacement disk via Purolator shows up this morning - less than 24 hours after my phone call.
> Looks like it is shipped out of Toronto.
> 
> An hour later Canada Post delivers the upgrade disk that was supposed to be here on Sept. 3rd.
> It shows as being shipped out of Des Plaines Illinois by airmail.
> 
> I'm actually surprised it made it past Canadian Customs. The custom declaration on the package is supposed to be signed and dated, but it was neither.


lol yeaaa so are you going to sell your retail copy?


----------



## krs

MikoMew said:


> so are you going to sell your retail copy?


No, sorry.
I don't think it's the right thing to do.


----------



## Sonal

Meant to get around to complaining about my $13 upgrade copy not arriving, but didn't quite get the chance to.

But it just arrived in the mail sometime with the last few days. (I don't check my mail daily, so I don't know exactly when.)


----------



## 8127972

CdnQer said:


> I just my UTD yesterday! Just curious, what did you get for your retail copy?


I sold it for $15 since it was opened.


----------



## 8127972

mrhud said:


> Is there a difference between the UTD and Retail besides the shrink-wrap?


One says "Upgrade" right on the disk. The retail version doesn't. I'm not sure if there are any other differences beyond that. (my guess is not, but I haven't tried both so I am not sure)


----------



## 8127972

krs said:


> This crazy -
> 
> 
> I'm actually surprised it made it past Canadian Customs. The custom declaration on the package is supposed to be signed and dated, but it was neither.


Neither was mine. Odd. I've never seen that before.


----------



## mikeinmontreal

I think the retail version can upgrade from Tiger to Snow Leopard.


----------



## Harvey

My UTD arrived yesterday too. 
It was shipped regular mail from California.
If they had not put a delivery date on the email invoice I probably would have been ok with it, but expecting it to clear customs in 6 days snail mail is just incompetence.


Harvey


----------



## fyrefly

8127972 said:


> One says "Upgrade" right on the disk. The retail version doesn't. I'm not sure if there are any other differences beyond that. (my guess is not, but I haven't tried both so I am not sure)


The UTD disc also has a check to make sure there's Leopard somewhere installed where the $34.99 Retail disc doesn't check at all.


----------



## Irie Guy

Like many others here both of my discs arrived today. The UTD and the Retail copy.

Strange. Now when to upgrade what.


----------



## daniels

Got my Upgrade disc from fedex  my macbook pro is running on snow leopard right now  the UTD Disc should arrive by this week hopefully


----------



## Strimkind

Finally got Snow Leopard today after 2 missed deliveries (bad luck) and a call to Fed Ex. Maybe the UTD disc will arrive soon.


----------



## MikoMew

I'm sure you will~ =]


----------



## mikeinmontreal

I am fres- installing the UTD Snow Leopard on my MBP right now.


----------



## mikeinmontreal

Oops. It didn't fresh install. My mistake.


----------



## fyrefly

mikeinmontreal said:


> I am fres- installing the UTD Snow Leopard on my MBP right now.


To a blank drive with no Leopard drives connected at all? If so... interesting...


----------



## squaresnappr

Today, I just received my UTD disc. I called Apple a week ago and asked why my disc didn't come yet. The person at Apple was very polite and apologized, he said it didn't go out. He had sent another one out which then came but it was a retail version and came by purolator. Then today in the mail through Canada post, the UTD disc came. I checked my credit card bill online and it was charged only once so I just hope they don't charge me again.


----------



## krs

I don't think the Apple CSRs have a clue what is going on with these UTD shipments.
I called them four times about mine and I got a totally different story each time.
Different as to how it was shipped, different as to when it should have arrived, actually different that what I can actually ascertain now that I have received my UTD disk.
If it had been shipped Purolator to a Toronto postal sorting facilities and then Canada Post from there on (as one story went), it would have arrived ages ago.


----------



## Strimkind

squaresnappr said:


> Today, I just received my UTD disc. I called Apple a week ago and asked why my disc didn't come yet. The person at Apple was very polite and apologized, he said it didn't go out. He had sent another one out which then came but it was a retail version and came by purolator. Then today in the mail through Canada post, the UTD disc came. I checked my credit card bill online and it was charged only once so I just hope they don't charge me again.


They won't. It was a free replacement according to the rep I was talking to and you are allowed to keep both (my UTD just arrived today).


----------



## MikoMew

aww i got a crappy version of it :S its all crusty! =[


----------



## daniels

i recived my UTD in the mail today now i have 2 copies of SL going to sell one of them now


----------



## MikoMew

apparently there's a new snow leopard disc 10.6.1


----------



## kamikazi

^ yupp also want to sell one (got two as well).. but ...i dont wanna give up that pretty SNOW LEAPORD X BOX ...for 20 bucks..idk..


----------



## daniels

i am just selling the upgrade disc that came  but i switches the retail version so i am keeping the upgrade dvd and selling the retail dvd


----------



## okibi

My UTD disc finally arrived the other day. Not the nicest packaging, that's for sure - not even a box. Oh well, installed from the replacement retail disc anyways.


----------



## Kaiu

i guess my utd is truly lost @[email protected]


----------



## MikoMew

that truely sucks! what kind of mac systems can not upgrade to snow leopard? like what is the basic requirements again?


----------



## Kaiu

Only intel-based Macs can run Snow Leopard now I think...


----------



## MacBro

Kaiu said:


> i guess my utd is truly lost @[email protected]


Maybe not. I ordered my upgrade on a new macbro right after the release and it still hasnt arrived either


----------



## fyrefly

MikoMew said:


> that truely sucks! what kind of mac systems can not upgrade to snow leopard? like what is the basic requirements again?


Basically Intel + 1GB RAM Minimum.

More here: 
Apple - Mac OS X Snow Leopard - Technical specifications



Kaiu said:


> Only intel-based Macs can run Snow Leopard now I think...


True!


----------



## Darien Red Sox

Kaiu said:


> i guess my utd is truly lost @[email protected]


Mady Apple will feel bad for the people who got there disks delayed and give them all iTunes gift cards like they did when there was a delay with the activation system for some iPhones.


----------



## benmossm

Finally getting my UTD disc re-shipped. Pretty lame Apple.


----------



## benmossm

Anybody else stiiiiiiil waiting for there's? Apple screwed up my address on the re-ship and in calling Purolator and Apple I was told that Purolator has to call Apple to ask for it, to which Apple will email me and ask me to confirm. Maybe I'll get it for Christmas and it'll be like a present I forgot about.


----------



## fyrefly

benmossm said:


> Finally getting my UTD disc re-shipped. Pretty lame Apple.


Where were you a month ago when we all called and got discs overnighted to us?


----------



## benmossm

Well I got my iMac the week Leopard came out, so I think mine was probably a little after all your guys was shipped. Unfortunately it fell in to the same category of FAIL after it didn't arrive within 2 weeks. I then got it couriered overnight but there's a problem with the address because I added a suite# when they sent out the new one, and apparently that's a big no-no, so I've been waiting a week now for it. I could go get it at the shipping center but I haven't had the time on the weekend to do it.


----------



## benmossm

I'm not letting this thread die until I get my UTD disc!!!! 3rd time now it's being sent out, this time by Canada Post again. How can they fail so many times...


----------



## kubes

I just ended up getting a retail copy sent out to me with priority mail to replace the UTD one. I wonder what ended up happening to them?


----------



## benmossm

Well my original UTD disappeared. Then they priority shipped a retail, which got mangled in bureaucracy and now they're shipping that one out again via Canada Post.
I like to picture some Canada Post employee sitting on a mountain of UTD discs, cackling into the night.


----------



## kloan

I tried ordering mine and the website told me I already ordered the maximum allowed?!?! Hadn't even ordered it yet...... then gave me a link for a mail-in form, which just sent me to the iLife page.

Wankers.

I'll just download mine. The new MBPs can burn dual-layer discs, right?


----------

